# july/august ivf icsi buddy



## nikkifrank

Baseline sono tomorrow with plans for Aug ER. Would love a buddy...I'm new here!!

A little about me... We have severe MFI and were sent straight to IVF with icsi. I am 33 and hubby is 32, ttc for 2.5 yrs...both shocked and scared of course.

Would love to hear from anyone!

Hugs!


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey there! I will be doing ivf w/ICSI in July/August as well! I'm still waiting for af to arrive so my baseline u/s wont be for another week. We have male factor IF as well. Best of luck to you!


----------



## septbride

Hi there, 

I'll be your buddy! We're doing IVF/ICSI in August/September after TTC for ~10 months. I'm 37, husband is 38. Our big issue seems to be my eggs -- I have borderline high FSH and very low AMH :( I had an antral follicle count done recently and they only saw 2 follicles, so I think it's going to be an uphill battle for us. Some male factor as well, but not so bad. 

Good luck with your baseline sono!


----------



## nikkifrank

Cynthia... good luck to you!! I'll be keeping track of your posts! I'm glad to have some girls in the same timeframe. Af arrived yesterday so my RE got me in tomorrow thank God!! I havent been this excited for AF in 2.5 years. LOL

Septbride... Thx for the reply. I'm really scared and nervy....not sure which is worse. I pray that everything looks ok on the sono tomorrow. I have had like three sonos over the past year and nothing has looked out of the ordinary. My hubby on the other hand has terrible everything. It's so sad but I'm trying to remain positive. Our RE and FO both seem hopeful but I've seen a lot of posts where it doesn't work out. Is the antral follicle count separate from the baseline I'm doing tomorrow?

Good luck girls...fist fulls of baby dust coming ur way!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi! I'm doing IVF/ICSI in July/August also. I go tomorrow for baseline sono and bloodwork. This is my 2nd IVF cycle. I'm so EXCITED! I'm 33 and have pcos and dh is 43 and has count and motility issues. We've done 9 IUI's and only 1 was successful. MC'd at 11 weeks. That was 16 months ago. Had a failed IVF a year ago. Feel really good about this one. I have a new doctor who I really like. 

GOOD LUCK LADIES!


----------



## nikkifrank

Greeneyes... Excited to be on the same schedule!! Good luck at ur appt tomorrow!! If u don't mind me asking, why did u change doctors?


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Greeneyes... Excited to be on the same schedule!! Good luck at ur appt tomorrow!! If u don't mind me asking, why did u change doctors?

We moved. I was ready to change doc's anyway. Didn't like the office atmosphere anymore.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies room for a little one?? I have bilaterally blocked tubes and possibly PCOS, yet to have a diagnosis on that one!! I start my Synarel this Saturday, I am doing Long protocol stimming with Gonal F 112.5, Low dose due to possible PCOS, we shall see, we are signed up for IVF with ICSI back up as hubby also has lazy sperm but they are perfectly acceptable for IVF just means if we don't have enough sperm we will have to have a few eggs fertilised with ICSI


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi MrsHowley81! I'll be doing long protocol stimming as well. Best of luck to you!


----------



## threebirds

Hi nikkifrank & all you other ladies

:dust:

Good luck with our summer cycles! 

I get my drugs today for a late july / early aug ICSI cycle.
I will be on short antagonist protocol and will start on CD1 of my next cycle (which will be in about 20 days). I'm in a v similar situation to septbride and have been told not to expect to get to EC due to poor/low no of eggs. But you have to try, so here's hoping!!!!
Will be following this thread and hoping to see bfps!!!

:thumbup:

xx


----------



## nikkifrank

Good morning girls!!! Anxiously awaiting the doctor... Story of my life these days!


----------



## C&J

Hello ladies room for another :)

Im Claire and Im 32 , we are going for Ivf with Icsi which we are funding ourselves. Im not 100 % we need the icsi as o/hs sample wasnt really that bad but hey ho we are going with what the clinic thinks we should. We had our initial consultation on 20th June, luckily my period was due next day so they put me straight on the birth control pill. Our next appointment is on Monday where we have our treatment information appointment where ill be shown how to administor the drugs etc.. think we will also get given the drugs, Im also having a pipelle biopsy done as they believe it increased the rates of implantation. x


----------



## Victory78

Hi Ladies

Can I join you! 

I'm starting IVF w/ ICSI in mid-August (cycle length depending!). I had a failed IVF cycle in May - non of the eggs fertilised, so the clinic recommended ICSI as the next step. 

I'll be on a short protocol (mild IVF) and have 2 natural cycles before starting the IVF w/ ICSI process again. I'm using these months to follow Emma Cannon's 'Baby Making Bible book' diet, exercise and complimentary therapies, and I've also started acupuncture as I've read that it supports IVF particularly implantation, and of course continuing the natural method of TTC!!

It will be great to hear all your stories, progresses, obstacles (hopefully few), over the next few months.


----------



## C&J

Sorry to hear your Ivf didnt work victory, must admit thats one of my greatest fears that the eggs wont fertilise. You go from one set of worries ttc to a whole other different lot when you move into assisted conception. Its never ending. :/


----------



## Victory78

C&J, I know what you mean with the endless worries. But I think its helpful to view IVF/ICSI as a stage by stage process, so rather than jumping ahead to the end result (difficult I know!), focus on each daily goal and visualise what your body is doing each day (i.e. follicles growing, building uterus lining, implanting etc). We need lots of positive thinking to get us through our July/August cycles - I think I will be starting after most of you.

I was obviously really upset when I got the call to say that none of the eggs had fertilised but rest assured that it is really rare and the clinic said it happens in under 5% of cases, so I was just unlucky and the clinic were baffled as to why since egg/sperm both fine. 

I know some clinics recommend IVF/ICSI and its really good that you are going straight for this - fertilisation rates are much better than IVF


----------



## nikkifrank

Just had my baseline. Everything looked good so I was instructed to take the bcp each day and come in on 7/9 for a trial transfer. Looks like we are moving right along. So excited!

Oh and as I was leaving they reminded me to bring my $6500, which doesn't even include and meds... The things we do for babies!! LOL


----------



## nikkifrank

Welcome Claire and Victory!!

We weren't even given the option of not doing icsi... They said the dh swimmers would never fert on their own. We are very nervy but hopeful. My RE this morning kept reiterating do not stress...you must relax... HA....they're so cute aren't they?!?!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Had my appt this morning. All is good and I start my bcp tonight. They took several vials of blood and told me I should get some of those results this afternoon. Curious to see what my fsh is. 

Welcome victory and claire!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Just had my baseline. Everything looked good so I was instructed to take the bcp each day and come in on 7/9 for a trial transfer. Looks like we are moving right along. So excited!
> 
> Oh and as I was leaving they reminded me to bring my $6500, which doesn't even include and meds... The things we do for babies!! LOL

Awesome! Yeah, it's really expensive. I think after all is said and done it will have cost us 15 to 18 thousand.


----------



## nikkifrank

Greeneyes... Glad ur appt went well. Anxious to hear about ur bloodwk! The doc mentioned I may start the lupron next wk sometime. Are the shots really bad?? I'm scared!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Greeneyes... Glad ur appt went well. Anxious to hear about ur bloodwk! The doc mentioned I may start the lupron next wk sometime. Are the shots really bad?? I'm scared!

My fsh is 6 and my estrogen is 41 which is great. She also said the ovarian reserve test came out great. 

The shots aren't bad at all. The needles are small. You will be a pro by the end of this IVF cycle, lol. Are you gonna have to do the pio shots? Those I don't have to do.


----------



## Victory78

Nikkifrank - I have always been a complete wimp when I've had injections and blood tests. I got a bit better considering I had to have so many blood tests before and during IVF. Then the thought of injecting myself was scary but it was honestly really easy and painless - the needles are so thin, easy to use and the stomach has more skin/fat than other areas of the body like arms. You'll be absolutely fine! Just remember the fantastic benefits of the injections - helping all those follicles to grow!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Victory78 said:


> Nikkifrank - I have always been a complete wimp when I've had injections and blood tests. I got a bit better considering I had to have so many blood tests before and during IVF. Then the thought of injecting myself was scary but it was honestly really easy and painless - the needles are so thin, easy to use and the stomach has more skin/fat than other areas of the body like arms. You'll be absolutely fine! Just remember the fantastic benefits of the injections - helping all those follicles to grow!

Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## nikkifrank

Good I'm glad the needle is small. I've also be hearing the horror stories of how all the meds make you feel... Which is freaking me the H out!! LOL. I think panic has officially set in!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Greeneyes... Yea for u!!! So happy about your test results!!


----------



## C&J

My goodness this waiting is making me more and more nervous. 4 days till our appointment now :happydance: Will be glad to take when we have taken another step forward, 1 good thing is Ive had so side effects whatsoever from the microgynon 30 (bcp) it does feel really odd being on contraception after trying for so long lol


----------



## nikkifrank

Ha!! I totally agree, super weird!! I was like Wtf???; bcp??? U do realize I am TRYING to get preg!!! LOL


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Good I'm glad the needle is small. I've also be hearing the horror stories of how all the meds make you feel... Which is freaking me the H out!! LOL. I think panic has officially set in!!

What meds are you taking? I'll find out mine at our consultation.


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Good I'm glad the needle is small. I've also be hearing the horror stories of how all the meds make you feel... Which is freaking me the H out!! LOL. I think panic has officially set in!!
> 
> What meds are you taking? I'll find out mine at our consultation.Click to expand...

I think I find out Monday. They are supposed to teach me how to do the injections after the trial transfer. Right now I'm on a bcp that is called safyral (sp??). It is making me so nauseous not sure if that is normal but I feel like shiz!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Good I'm glad the needle is small. I've also be hearing the horror stories of how all the meds make you feel... Which is freaking me the H out!! LOL. I think panic has officially set in!!
> 
> What meds are you taking? I'll find out mine at our consultation.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I find out Monday. They are supposed to teach me how to do the injections after the trial transfer. Right now I'm on a bcp that is called safyral (sp??). It is making me so nauseous not sure if that is normal but I feel like shiz!!Click to expand...

I find out the 20th. My bcp makes me nauseous too. I've taken many different brands and they all make me nauseous. I think it's a normal side effect.


----------



## nikkifrank

Ok good. I thought it was just me being a wimp!! So glad I have u to talk to!! :)


----------



## mohawk1919

Hi ladies, mind if I join this thread, my name is Stacie, I am 36, in the middle of my first IVF Cycle with ICSI, estimated egg ret. is scheduled for next friday the 13th (hoping its my lucky day, lol)

Reason we are doing IVF with ICSI is male fertility, my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis, so he needs to have a test. aspiration the morning of my retrival to aspirate his sperm 

WISHING ALL OF YOU GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CYCLES, I will be thinking of all of you

I finished my BCP the last week of July, currently on day 5 of Bravelle and day 8 of lupron - what type of protocols will you ladies be using???


----------



## greeneyes0279

mohawk1919 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join this thread, my name is Stacie, I am 36, in the middle of my first IVF Cycle with ICSI, estimated egg ret. is scheduled for next friday the 13th (hoping its my lucky day, lol)
> 
> Reason we are doing IVF with ICSI is male fertility, my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis, so he needs to have a test. aspiration the morning of my retrival to aspirate his sperm
> 
> WISHING ALL OF YOU GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CYCLES, I will be thinking of all of you
> 
> I finished my BCP the last week of July, currently on day 5 of Bravelle and day 8 of lupron - what type of protocols will you ladies be using???


Welcome! I'm doing long protocol. Not sure what meds yet. Not due to start swimming till mid August. I'm currently on day 4 of bcp's. 

Good luck with your retrieval!


----------



## never2late70

greeneyes0279 said:


> mohawk1919 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join this thread, my name is Stacie, I am 36, in the middle of my first IVF Cycle with ICSI, estimated egg ret. is scheduled for next friday the 13th (hoping its my lucky day, lol)
> 
> Reason we are doing IVF with ICSI is male fertility, my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis, so he needs to have a test. aspiration the morning of my retrival to aspirate his sperm
> 
> WISHING ALL OF YOU GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CYCLES, I will be thinking of all of you
> 
> I finished my BCP the last week of July, currently on day 5 of Bravelle and day 8 of lupron - what type of protocols will you ladies be using???
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm doing long protocol. Not sure what meds yet. Not due to start swimming till mid August. I'm currently on day 4 of bcp's.
> 
> Good luck with your retrieval!Click to expand...

Any side effects from the birth control? I start them Sunday.
~Angie


----------



## nikkifrank

Hi mohawk! I will be doing a long protocol also. I'm not do to start lupron until maybe the end of next wk. Good luck to u!!


----------



## nikkifrank

never2late70 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohawk1919 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join this thread, my name is Stacie, I am 36, in the middle of my first IVF Cycle with ICSI, estimated egg ret. is scheduled for next friday the 13th (hoping its my lucky day, lol)
> 
> Reason we are doing IVF with ICSI is male fertility, my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis, so he needs to have a test. aspiration the morning of my retrival to aspirate his sperm
> 
> WISHING ALL OF YOU GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CYCLES, I will be thinking of all of you
> 
> I finished my BCP the last week of July, currently on day 5 of Bravelle and day 8 of lupron - what type of protocols will you ladies be using???
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm doing long protocol. Not sure what meds yet. Not due to start swimming till mid August. I'm currently on day 4 of bcp's.
> 
> Good luck with your retrieval!Click to expand...
> 
> Any side effects from the birth control? I start them Sunday.
> ~AngieClick to expand...

Angie-

I started bcp on 7/2 and have had nausea and upset stomach. I def feel better when I take them after a meal.


----------



## never2late70

nikkifrank said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohawk1919 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join this thread, my name is Stacie, I am 36, in the middle of my first IVF Cycle with ICSI, estimated egg ret. is scheduled for next friday the 13th (hoping its my lucky day, lol)
> 
> Reason we are doing IVF with ICSI is male fertility, my husband is a genetic carrier for cycstic fibrosis, so he needs to have a test. aspiration the morning of my retrival to aspirate his sperm
> 
> WISHING ALL OF YOU GOOD LUCK ON YOUR CYCLES, I will be thinking of all of you
> 
> I finished my BCP the last week of July, currently on day 5 of Bravelle and day 8 of lupron - what type of protocols will you ladies be using???
> 
> 
> Welcome! I'm doing long protocol. Not sure what meds yet. Not due to start swimming till mid August. I'm currently on day 4 of bcp's.
> 
> Good luck with your retrieval!Click to expand...
> 
> Any side effects from the birth control? I start them Sunday.
> ~AngieClick to expand...
> 
> Angie-
> 
> I started bcp on 7/2 and have had nausea and upset stomach. I def feel better when I take them after a meal.Click to expand...

Yippee! NOT:growlmad: thats what I am afraid of. 
Thank you :hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well I have officially started IVF, took my first sniffing dose of Synarel, let the down reg commence!! Hope all of you ladies are well and are not experiencing too many side effects xXx


----------



## greeneyes0279

MrsHowley81 said:


> Well I have officially started IVF, took my first sniffing dose of Synarel, let the down reg commence!! Hope all of you ladies are well and are not experiencing too many side effects xXx

Awesome!


----------



## mohawk1919

At a fried as lake house with their miracle baby thru
IUI / did
My injectables in the babys room this evening ad told them 
I was hoping the shag rug and baby owl decals 
Bring us luck for our retrieval later this week
That's having hope right. /baby dust to all of you my 
Friends and never forget / HOPE =
having only positive expectations. Keep the faith and all
Of
You stay strong and positive


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck mohawk!


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck Mrs. Howley!!


----------



## C&J

Afternoon everyone, well tomorrow is almost here finally :happydance:, treatment information appointment at 10am and then the pipelle biopsy at 10:45. Be nice to get started now. 

Hello and good luck to everyone else who just joined :) x

Claire


----------



## greeneyes0279

C&J said:


> Afternoon everyone, well tomorrow is almost here finally :happydance:, treatment information appointment at 10am and then the pipelle biopsy at 10:45. Be nice to get started now.
> 
> Hello and good luck to everyone else who just joined :) x
> 
> Claire

Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Day 6 of bcp's and I am really feeling the side effects. It's worth it though. So excited and blessed to be able to be doing IVF. It's hard at the same time because my best friend of 22 years will be going in for surgery on Friday for a full hysterectomy due to Ovarian cancer. She has 1 child, a boy who just turned 4. My heart just breaks for her. Just wanted to share. 

Hope you ladies have had a fabulous weekend!


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck Claire!


----------



## nikkifrank

Green...sad about your friend. Sending happy thoughts her way. Sorry you don't feel well, I'm not feeling that great either. Stupid bcp.

I have my trial transfer today then I guess we will find out what happens next.

Just found out a girl I work with is prego. She just got married a couple months ago...trying so had not to be jelly right now... It's hard though.


----------



## C&J

Thanks ladies, well Im back and all is good. Start my down regulation drugs tonight 0.5ml of suprecur, next appointment is in 2 weeks time to have a scan and see whether im ready to start stims. Endometrial scratching went really well too, no pain at all and he had a good look at my womb , ovaries etc. Said it all looked absolutely normal :happydance::happydance: So it all starts tonight whoop whoop x


----------



## nikkifrank

So exciting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Green...sad about your friend. Sending happy thoughts her way. Sorry you don't feel well, I'm not feeling that great either. Stupid bcp.
> 
> I have my trial transfer today then I guess we will find out what happens next.
> 
> Just found out a girl I work with is prego. She just got married a couple months ago...trying so had not to be jelly right now... It's hard though.

It is soooooo hard to not be jealous of others pregnancies. I been trying for 3.5 years and in that time my sister has had her 3rd and 4th. I cried when she told me she was preggo with #4, 6 months after having her 3rd. She got preggo on 1st try with all 4. I wonder what the hell happened to me? Why am I not fertile?


----------



## greeneyes0279

C&J said:


> Thanks ladies, well Im back and all is good. Start my down regulation drugs tonight 0.5ml of suprecur, next appointment is in 2 weeks time to have a scan and see whether im ready to start stims. Endometrial scratching went really well too, no pain at all and he had a good look at my womb , ovaries etc. Said it all looked absolutely normal :happydance::happydance: So it all starts tonight whoop whoop x

That's great! :happydance:


----------



## nikkifrank

Cynthia86 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> While I'm waiting to start IVF next month I wanted to give a natural TTC cycle a go. I'm surprised that I got a very positive opk a couple days ago! I know the odds are still against us since DH has MFI but a girl can dream right? lol




greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Green...sad about your friend. Sending happy thoughts her way. Sorry you don't feel well, I'm not feeling that great either. Stupid bcp.
> 
> I have my trial transfer today then I guess we will find out what happens next.
> 
> Just found out a girl I work with is prego. She just got married a couple months ago...trying so had not to be jelly right now... It's hard though.
> 
> It is soooooo hard to not be jealous of others pregnancies. I been trying for 3.5 years and in that time my sister has had her 3rd and 4th. I cried when she told me she was preggo with #4, 6 months after having her 3rd. She got preggo on 1st try with all 4. I wonder what the hell happened to me? Why am I not fertile?Click to expand...

I know what you mean. My SIL is the same with her 3 and every one of my friends have multiple children. It's terrible to be so jelly and negative but I have been reminding myself a day that we finally have a FN plan and have started the process. We have been trying for 2.5 but not preventing for about 3.5...its such BS.

Sorry for the rant... Uggghhh!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Cynthia86 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> While I'm waiting to start IVF next month I wanted to give a natural TTC cycle a go. I'm surprised that I got a very positive opk a couple days ago! I know the odds are still against us since DH has MFI but a girl can dream right? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Green...sad about your friend. Sending happy thoughts her way. Sorry you don't feel well, I'm not feeling that great either. Stupid bcp.
> 
> I have my trial transfer today then I guess we will find out what happens next.
> 
> Just found out a girl I work with is prego. She just got married a couple months ago...trying so had not to be jelly right now... It's hard though.Click to expand...
> 
> It is soooooo hard to not be jealous of others pregnancies. I been trying for 3.5 years and in that time my sister has had her 3rd and 4th. I cried when she told me she was preggo with #4, 6 months after having her 3rd. She got preggo on 1st try with all 4. I wonder what the hell happened to me? Why am I not fertile?Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. My SIL is the same with her 3 and every one of my friends have multiple children. It's terrible to be so jelly and negative but I have been reminding myself a day that we finally have a FN plan and have started the process. We have been trying for 2.5 but not preventing for about 3.5...its such BS.
> 
> Sorry for the rant... Uggghhh!!Click to expand...

Rant away, lol! It helps me. :flower:


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies how is everyone :) Have done 2 suprecur injections now no problem. My fiance gets them ready then I inject, I guess it helps that needles really dont bother me. Anyone else on suprecur/buserelin and getting period cramps have noticed them more so today. Have a bad cold at the moment so feeling pretty rubbish which is making it hard for me to notice what might be side effects from the drugs, have felt sick a few times today but dont know if thats because Im ill.


----------



## nikkifrank

Had my trial transfer which went great and didn't hurt at all. The doc seems pretty optimistic. I start the lupron injections on 7/20. Then on 7/22 I start the stim drugs with an estimated ER on 8/2. It's happening a lot faster than I thought it would. I learned how to mix everything and do the injections, which is causing quite a bit of anxiety. That coupled with the bcp side effects makes me not a happy person. LOL. I was surprised at how many things I have to mix together for one injection... Freaks me out that I'm going to mess something up. How is everyone else?


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Had my trial transfer which went great and didn't hurt at all. The doc seems pretty optimistic. I start the lupron injections on 7/20. Then on 7/22 I start the stim drugs with an estimated ER on 8/2. It's happening a lot faster than I thought it would. I learned how to mix everything and do the injections, which is causing quite a bit of anxiety. That coupled with the bcp side effects makes me not a happy person. LOL. I was surprised at how many things I have to mix together for one injection... Freaks me out that I'm going to mess something up. How is everyone else?

:hugs: Try not to stress and just take it 1 day at a time. I know that's hard to do. I've learned that from being stressed in my 1st IVF. I'm just going with the flow with this one.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Day 10 of bcp's for me and having headaches everyday. Other than that I feel ok. I have my consult on the 20th. Can't wait for that. 

My bff is having her surgery tomorrow. She is having a really difficult time today. She on the verge of losing it. She so wanted more children and this is so very hard for her. I'm trying to be there for her, but don't really know what to say to her. :cry: So SAD! :cry: I have not told her we are doing IVF.


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> Day 10 of bcp's for me and having headaches everyday. Other than that I feel ok. I have my consult on the 20th. Can't wait for that.
> 
> My bff is having her surgery tomorrow. She is having a really difficult time today. She on the verge of losing it. She so wanted more children and this is so very hard for her. I'm trying to be there for her, but don't really know what to say to her. :cry: So SAD! :cry: I have not told her we are doing IVF.

I will say extra prayers for her!! So sad!!

I have been having mainly body aches and stomach issues with the bcp. I just generally feel off. I can't imagine what the real meds will do to me!!


----------



## nikkifrank

We haven't told anyone but our parents and siblings... I'm just so scared it won't work the first time. Ughhhh. This bcp is making me very emotional...hubby is anxious also so that isn't helping!


----------



## never2late70

greeneyes0279 said:


> Day 10 of bcp's for me and having headaches everyday. Other than that I feel ok. I have my consult on the 20th. Can't wait for that.
> 
> My bff is having her surgery tomorrow. She is having a really difficult time today. She on the verge of losing it. She so wanted more children and this is so very hard for her. I'm trying to be there for her, but don't really know what to say to her. :cry: So SAD! :cry: I have not told her we are doing IVF.




nikkifrank said:


> We haven't told anyone but our parents and siblings... I'm just so scared it won't work the first time. Ughhhh. This bcp is making me very emotional...hubby is anxious also so that isn't helping!

Hi Girls :hi:
last night I burst into tears for no reason. Today is day 6 of bcp and my head hurts all the time :nope: plus I am so damn tired..blah

Prayers and blessings,
~Angie


----------



## nikkifrank

Hi Angie.

I am tired too...has to be from the meds. I'm on day 10 of bcp. It sux. My boobs are fn sore and huge today too. Ha!!

I also snapped at my mom last night on the phone for no reason. Felt bad for that.


----------



## greeneyes0279

never2late70 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Day 10 of bcp's for me and having headaches everyday. Other than that I feel ok. I have my consult on the 20th. Can't wait for that.
> 
> My bff is having her surgery tomorrow. She is having a really difficult time today. She on the verge of losing it. She so wanted more children and this is so very hard for her. I'm trying to be there for her, but don't really know what to say to her. :cry: So SAD! :cry: I have not told her we are doing IVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> We haven't told anyone but our parents and siblings... I'm just so scared it won't work the first time. Ughhhh. This bcp is making me very emotional...hubby is anxious also so that isn't helping!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Girls :hi:
> last night I burst into tears for no reason. Today is day 6 of bcp and my head hurts all the time :nope: plus I am so damn tired..blah
> 
> Prayers and blessings,
> ~AngieClick to expand...

I'm experiencing fatigue too. Have no drive to do anything. I have 3 to 4 more weeks of this bcp. UGH, lol!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Hi Angie.
> 
> I am tired too...has to be from the meds. I'm on day 10 of bcp. It sux. My boobs are fn sore and huge today too. Ha!!
> 
> I also snapped at my mom last night on the phone for no reason. Felt bad for that.

Oh goodness! Bcp's will do that to ya! I've been snappy at dh. Feel bad for it but can't stop it, lol.


----------



## never2late70

Ya. I have thryoid issues too so I had my blood checked. Not my thyroid. Has to be the BCP..lol
I take it until the 28th


----------



## mohawk1919

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES - Hope everyone had a good weekend, on the bright side the weekend is here ! Cheers for that
NEVER LOSE HOPE - Hope is Having Only Positive Expectations


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, how are we all? I feel really lucky the bcp gave me no side effects at all. Stopped mine on wednesday and have just started my period this morning. Have been down regulating for 5 days now, all good and no side effects.


----------



## mohawk1919

Got the call yesterday to do my trigger shot 
So my ER is tomorrow am - I am hoping they 
Have about 6 good eggs to fertilize 

Wishing you all a wonderful weekend -


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck mohawk!!!! Lots of prayers!!!!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Just placed the order to the pharmacy for all of my meds...its starting to feel very real now. Exciting!!

Have an awesome weekend! Hugs!!


----------



## nikkifrank

CJ...glad u haven't had any side effects, that is great!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Greeneyes...how much longer on bcp for u? 7/17 is the last day for me..Weeeeee!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Greeneyes...how much longer on bcp for u? 7/17 is the last day for me..Weeeeee!

I'm doing bcp's for 6 weeks. I'm not doing Lupron so I have to do the bcp longer. He taking a different approach with this ivf than what was done with my 1st. My 1st IVF, I did bcp for 2weeks, started Lupron while still on bcp, started stimming 4 days after stopping bcp. It was all so fast. This one will be a lil more laid back.


----------



## greeneyes0279

mohawk1919 said:


> Got the call yesterday to do my trigger shot
> So my ER is tomorrow am - I am hoping they
> Have about 6 good eggs to fertilize
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful weekend -

Good Luck!


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes...how much longer on bcp for u? 7/17 is the last day for me..Weeeeee!
> 
> I'm doing bcp's for 6 weeks. I'm not doing Lupron so I have to do the bcp longer. He taking a different approach with this ivf than what was done with my 1st. My 1st IVF, I did bcp for 2weeks, started Lupron while still on bcp, started stimming 4 days after stopping bcp. It was all so fast. This one will be a lil more laid back.Click to expand...

My protocol sounds very similar to your first try. It's intense!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes...how much longer on bcp for u? 7/17 is the last day for me..Weeeeee!
> 
> I'm doing bcp's for 6 weeks. I'm not doing Lupron so I have to do the bcp longer. He taking a different approach with this ivf than what was done with my 1st. My 1st IVF, I did bcp for 2weeks, started Lupron while still on bcp, started stimming 4 days after stopping bcp. It was all so fast. This one will be a lil more laid back.Click to expand...
> 
> My protocol sounds very similar to your first try. It's intense!!Click to expand...

It is intense. I kinda wish this one was short protocol. My dd starts school around the time I will be stimming and going to all those appointments. It will be a crazy time.


----------



## teapot

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join you/check in?

I am on IVF#2 & doing long protocol. Started sniffing on 4th Jul & AF has just been & is currently packing her bags - baseline scan is booked for this thu, so will be starting stims with Gonal F 300. 

EC I'm guessing will be around 1st Aug-ish.

Do you know if there is a page that's tracking progress for Jul/Aug like a front page to see the basics?

Best of luck to you all. 
x

Edited 'cos I forgot to tell you a bit about me! I'm 36, DH 37, married 10yrs. I have blocked tubes due to endo.


----------



## greeneyes0279

teapot said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you mind if I join you/check in?
> 
> I am on IVF#2 & doing long protocol. Started sniffing on 4th Jul & AF has just been & is currently packing her bags - baseline scan is booked for this thu, so will be starting stims with Gonal F 300.
> 
> EC I'm guessing will be around 1st Aug-ish.
> 
> Do you know if there is a page that's tracking progress for Jul/Aug like a front page to see the basics?
> 
> Best of luck to you all.
> x


Welcome! I don't think there is, but a great idea. We need to do that. Good luck at your appt Thursday.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies,

I was wondering if I can join your thread. Im 30 DH 33 we have been TTC for 6 years now no issues from either of us. Im hopefully going to be starting 2nd IVF in August and have been told I will need to do ICSI this time.

Look forward to going through our journeys together.


----------



## C&J

Welcome Teapot and Diva :) Well my period is almost gone thankfully , have done 8 days of suprecur injections now. Still no side effects thank god, 6 days to go until my scan to see if I can start stimms.


----------



## nikkifrank

Welcome teapot and diva. So excited this is my last day of bcp. Start lupron on Friday then stimming on Sunday. I'm scared. My meds arrive today so that makes this even more real. Hadn't seemed like much was going on just doing the bcp, but now I'm getting excited.

I have another ultrasound and blood work appt tomorrow morning.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Welcome teapot and diva. So excited this is my last day of bcp. Start lupron on Friday then stimming on Sunday. I'm scared. My meds arrive today so that makes this even more real. Hadn't seemed like much was going on just doing the bcp, but now I'm getting excited.
> 
> I have another ultrasound and blood work appt tomorrow morning.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Good luck at your appt.


----------



## greeneyes0279

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I can join your thread. Im 30 DH 33 we have been TTC for 6 years now no issues from either of us. Im hopefully going to be starting 2nd IVF in August and have been told I will need to do ICSI this time.
> 
> Look forward to going through our journeys together.

Welcome! Good luck! 

This is my 2nd IVF also. [-o&lt; it's the one that works!


----------



## Victory78

Welcome DancingDiva - I'm starting my 2nd IVF in August too and we're doing ICSI this time too. Do you know when you start?


----------



## nikkifrank

Did my first lupron shot this morning and it was a breeze!!! I am so relieved! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Jamitha

Hello Ladies! I will be starting BCP for 21 days and then IVF#1. Very nervous but excited!!! I have been through injections before, but new to everything else.... I will be following you all along in your journey!!!! 
FX for everyone!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Did my first lupron shot this morning and it was a breeze!!! I am so relieved!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Yay! Yeah, it's not bad at all.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Jamitha said:


> Hello Ladies! I will be starting BCP for 21 days and then IVF#1. Very nervous but excited!!! I have been through injections before, but new to everything else.... I will be following you all along in your journey!!!!
> FX for everyone!!!!!

Hi! Good Luck!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Had my consult today and I feel great about this IVF. I have a great RE, and also met his embryologist today, and he is awesome. They both have way more experience than my previous RE and embryologist. I'm super excited to get started. I definitely won't be doing Lupron. I'm gonna be doing Ganirelix Acetate instead of Lupron. My other meds will be Bravelle and Menopur. The great thing about these meds is that they can all be mixed together in the same syringe. So, only 1 injection a day. 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## nikkifrank

Yay!!!! That is what I am doing also, just one injection per day!!

Glad you like your new RE and the embryologist!! I haven't gotten to meet mine.

I started stims yesterday... So far so good. Slight headache...and tired.


----------



## nikkifrank

Jamitha said:


> Hello Ladies! I will be starting BCP for 21 days and then IVF#1. Very nervous but excited!!! I have been through injections before, but new to everything else.... I will be following you all along in your journey!!!!
> FX for everyone!!!!!

Welcome! This is my first IVF also... Scary!


----------



## C&J

Hi Jamitha :) Its our first ivf cycle too. Had a scan yesterday have down regulated successfully so I got given the go ahead to start stims last night. Have got Gonal F, next appointment is Monday for another scan to see how things are growing . All being good we will be doing egg collection on 6th August. :)


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Hi Jamitha :) Its our first ivf cycle too. Had a scan yesterday have down regulated successfully so I got given the go ahead to start stims last night. Have got Gonal F, next appointment is Monday for another scan to see how things are growing . All being good we will be doing egg collection on 6th August. :)

That is great!! My estimated ER is Aug. 2 so I hope I respond well and everything goes well. I'm trying stay positive but not get my hopes up too much because I know what the odds are.

Hope everyone is having a good week!!
XOXO


----------



## Jamitha

My stims start Aug 17th, cannot wait to get this rolling!!!! My ER sounds like it will be last week of Aug. 
Keep us updated!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## nikkifrank

I have bloodwork and an ultrasound on Friday 7/27 to see how my eggies are growing. I'm so nervy that I'm going to be someone that doesn't respond well. I have no reason to think that...just worrying as usual.

Xo


----------



## teapot

nikkifrank said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jamitha :) Its our first ivf cycle too. Had a scan yesterday have down regulated successfully so I got given the go ahead to start stims last night. Have got Gonal F, next appointment is Monday for another scan to see how things are growing . All being good we will be doing egg collection on 6th August. :)
> 
> That is great!! My estimated ER is Aug. 2 so I hope I respond well and everything goes well. I'm trying stay positive but not get my hopes up too much because I know what the odds are.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!!
> XOXOClick to expand...

Hi Ladies,

I'm on similar timings to you aswell. Started stims yesterday (gonal F 375) Bit worried that it's quite a high dose, but apparently my AMH is on the low side at 9.6. I also have an ovary that likes to hide way up high in my abdomen, so they want to make sure the accessible one makes enough eggies just in case they can't get to the 2nd one. 

My first IVF (NHS) was on 150 Menopur & only got two eggs from one ovary & they couldn't risk trying to harvest from the hidey one. Although the consultant this time (different clinic/private) has said he would try to access the 2nd ovary through my tummy. 

No side effects so far thankfully, went to Zumba tonight & apart from being a little tired, it was fine, so hope to continue exercising as long as poss.

Got 1st progress scan on monday 30th & guessing ER/EC will be around 6th or 7th Aug

What are you guys doing regards diet etc? I've made sure to drink plenty yest & today (inc a big glass of milk both days) and trying to get a bit more protein - had eggs for breakfast instead of porridge - not sure how much extra protein we should try to eat.

Teapot. xxx


----------



## nikkifrank

I'm trying to eat way healthy....I pretty much do thay anyway but I'm adding more protein, esp eggs and good fats like avocados, tons of water too!
My stim side effects haven't been too bad. I am on day 5 and have my next appt tomorrow.
I think I am on high doses also but I'm not sure since this my first time.


----------



## C&J

Hey Ladies, Ive done 4 days of stims now still no side effects for me. I keep thinking Im feeling a dull ache in my ovaries Im not sure whether its in my head where I am desperate to have a sign that its working. What dosages are you on Nikki? Im on 0.5ml of surprecur and 150 iu of gonal f.


----------



## teapot

C&J said:


> Hey Ladies, Ive done 4 days of stims now still no side effects for me. I keep thinking Im feeling a dull ache in my ovaries Im not sure whether its in my head where I am desperate to have a sign that its working. What dosages are you on Nikki? Im on 0.5ml of surprecur and 150 iu of gonal f.

Hi C&J,

This eve will be my 4th Stims, feel tired and fat today - like you I dunno if it's in my head & just having a fat day or if it's the stims! ...if it helps chick, my first IVF from what I remember was sympton free, so figure it's a bonus. Got a really busy weekend ahead of me at work and home, so the less symptoms the better!

Have you got your scan on Mon? What time - mine is 11.30. Wish you all the best for it.
xx

PS - I have duff tubes too ;)


----------



## C&J

Thankyou teapot :) Yep my scan is Monday at 10:15, Im managing to convince myself that nothing is happening at all in there lol Still finding it all very chilled at the moment and not stressful like I imagined it to be. Good luck for yours too x


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm on similar timings to you aswell. Started stims yesterday (gonal F 375) Bit worried that it's quite a high dose, but apparently my AMH is on the low side at 9.6. I also have an ovary that likes to hide way up high in my abdomen, so they want to make sure the accessible one makes enough eggies just in case they can't get to the 2nd one.
> 
> My first IVF (NHS) was on 150 Menopur & only got two eggs from one ovary & they couldn't risk trying to harvest from the hidey one. Although the consultant this time (different clinic/private) has said he would try to access the 2nd ovary through my tummy.
> 
> No side effects so far thankfully, went to Zumba tonight & apart from being a little tired, it was fine, so hope to continue exercising as long as poss.
> 
> Got 1st progress scan on monday 30th & guessing ER/EC will be around 6th or 7th Aug
> 
> What are you guys doing regards diet etc? I've made sure to drink plenty yest & today (inc a big glass of milk both days) and trying to get a bit more protein - had eggs for breakfast instead of porridge - not sure how much extra protein we should try to eat.
> 
> Teapot. xxx

Hi there

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm just about to start IVF cycle 1 too (I'm CD 2 now and about to start injecting Gonal F, 300 tonight). Scan is also on 30/7 too (8.15am) and an expected ER of 7-9 August.

Pleased to hear that working out is not off the cards - I have been laying low this week as had a hysteroscopy on Tuesday but really want to try to get back into the gym tomorrow. Sooooooo tired though and that's pre-injections! x


----------



## julesjules100

julesjules100 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm just about to start IVF cycle 1 too (I'm CD 2 now and about to start injecting Gonal F, 300 tonight). Scan is also on 30/7 too (8.15am) and an expected ER of 7-9 August.
> 
> Pleased to hear that working out is not off the cards - I have been laying low this week as had a hysteroscopy on Tuesday but really want to try to get back into the gym tomorrow. Sooooooo tired though and that's pre-injections! x

PS My AMH is 2.5 so yours isn't that bad at all x


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## angels2012

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


Did they increase our menopur? That is supposed to help them mature


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.


----------



## teapot

[/QUOTE]
Hi there

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm just about to start IVF cycle 1 too (I'm CD 2 now and about to start injecting Gonal F, 300 tonight). Scan is also on 30/7 too (8.15am) and an expected ER of 7-9 August.

Pleased to hear that working out is not off the cards - I have been laying low this week as had a hysteroscopy on Tuesday but really want to try to get back into the gym tomorrow. Sooooooo tired though and that's pre-injections! x[/QUOTE]

Hi Jules,

Hope your first stims went ok. Did my zumba class again Friday & felt fine (stims day 4), so will just keep going until EC if I can, will ask the FS if ok to carry on during 2WW. I have been really tired too, not sure if can blame the meds or just one of those things. Drinking plenty, had a bit of a headache yesterday, but gone now thankfully.

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Teapot. x


----------



## teapot

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x

Hey Mrs,

Try not to worry, mine were slow during IVF 1, so I got stimmed for a couple of extra days. They will catch up fine, they grow by between 1.5 & 2mm per day (so I was told).

Best of luck for your Trigger & EC.

xx


----------



## teapot

C&J said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.

I know it's hard pet, but try not to worry. Your scan tomorrow is to check progress, so they use that scan to increase or decrease doses. 
I am doing 375iu & don't feel anything either, maybe a VERY mild AF style feeling yesterday afternoon, but that's about it. Tiredness? but that could be the weather last week & general laziness!

All our bodies are different at handling this stuff, so look at it as a blessing! Even if your fear is true at your scan, they will just up your dose, so don't be worrying.

all the best for tomorrow.
xx


----------



## C&J

Thanks Teapot :) x Goodluck to you xx


----------



## julesjules100

Hi there

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm just about to start IVF cycle 1 too (I'm CD 2 now and about to start injecting Gonal F, 300 tonight). Scan is also on 30/7 too (8.15am) and an expected ER of 7-9 August.

Pleased to hear that working out is not off the cards - I have been laying low this week as had a hysteroscopy on Tuesday but really want to try to get back into the gym tomorrow. Sooooooo tired though and that's pre-injections! x[/QUOTE]

Hi Jules,

Hope your first stims went ok. Did my zumba class again Friday & felt fine (stims day 4), so will just keep going until EC if I can, will ask the FS if ok to carry on during 2WW. I have been really tired too, not sure if can blame the meds or just one of those things. Drinking plenty, had a bit of a headache yesterday, but gone now thankfully.

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Teapot. x[/QUOTE]
Hi there Teapot

Stimms going ok and getting back into the "swing" of injecting myself. For some reason I'm bone tired at the moment (had all these mad plans last week after the hysteroscopy that I would be back in the gym the following day. That coupled with AF and then now having just come down with a cold means I can't imagine ever moving again!!). Hoping to force myself back there on Wednesday now instead. Forgot how tired the Gonal F/process made me. My FS has said to avoid any exercise other than gentle walking for half an hour a day in the 2ww. Will be interested to hear what yours says.

J x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.

HI C&J

Try to stay positive - these things can take a bit of time. My FS said that even if things were going slowly they can carry on for a few extra days after when you would normally ovulate, to give things a chance to carry on growing. To put it in context, I normally ov on day 14, IUI2 where I had top loaded Gonal F at the start of the cycle meant that I was ready to go on Day 12. On IUI 3 we went a bit more slowly with the Gonal F and I wasn't ready to go until Day 17! Hopefully your scan tomorrow will be reassuring. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Hey Mrs,
> 
> Try not to worry, mine were slow during IVF 1, so I got stimmed for a couple of extra days. They will catch up fine, they grow by between 1.5 & 2mm per day (so I was told).
> 
> Best of luck for your Trigger & EC.
> 
> xx

Yep, I heard the same, c 2mm growth per day so I'm sure it will be fine. Little bit of wiggle room too for them to hang on for a couple of extra days to get them a bit bigger. Good luck! x


----------



## greeneyes0279

C&J said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.

Ive thought that too with my 1st ivf, but low and behold I had plenty going on. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## C&J

greeneyes0279 said:


> C&J said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies how are we all? Have done 6 days of gonal f now (150iu) I have managed to convince myself that the drugs arent working :/ I have no twinges or anything in my ovary areas which I thought I would have felt. 1 day till scan but Im not that positive.
> 
> Ive thought that too with my 1st ivf, but low and behold I had plenty going on. Stay positive. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you, I think Im just thinking to much. I guess I should be counting my blessings that its all going so smoothly so far. x


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Hey Ladies, Ive done 4 days of stims now still no side effects for me. I keep thinking Im feeling a dull ache in my ovaries Im not sure whether its in my head where I am desperate to have a sign that its working. What dosages are you on Nikki? Im on 0.5ml of surprecur and 150 iu of gonal f.

I'm on 2 vials of bravelle, 1 vial of menopur, 20 units of lupron. My ovaries ache slightly but I think that means something good is happening!

XO


----------



## nikkifrank

At my appt on7/27 I had 4follies on the right with 2 others thay were too small to measure and only 2 on the left. Uterus lining was 5.1... Don't know if that is good and my numbers on the bloodwork were 534, which the nurse didn't seem concerned about. My RE seemed very pleased...I'm instructed to continue my same dose. I have another appt tomorrow morning. Everything is so confusing to me...


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Just had my appt and saw about 4 follies that were over 18 and some others that were smaller that he thinks will come through for us. He said that my uterus lining was "beautiful" which made me giggle a little! He increased my lupron to 40 units and I go back tomorrow morning... Hopefully I stay on track. 

I can really feel the cramping today on both sides which I guess is good but its kind of uncomfortable!

How is everyone else feeling/doing?


----------



## teapot

Hi Nikkifrank,

Well done on your follies & "beautiful" lining ha ha.

I don't know anything about the blood numbers as my IVF#1 clinic didn't do them, so as long as your FS is happy, then all good :) .

Had my first progress scan today, got 4 on my right & could only see 2 on my left (although my left ovary is so high in my abdomen, it's very difficult to see at all & they think they will harvest that side through my tummy). lining looks good, so I'm happy with that.
They took blood too & just said to carry on with the 375 Gonal F unless they phone me when they get the blood level.

I'm quite happy with 6 follies I think, it was the target I had in my head after only 2 last time. How do you feel about 6? ...plus I suppose for both of us they may see more at the next scan?
Back wednesday for next scan & bloods.

take care
xx


----------



## teapot

nikkifrank said:


> .
> 
> I can really feel the cramping today on both sides which I guess is good but its kind of uncomfortable!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling/doing?

...same for me too - today is the first day I feel properly rough - more nauseous than anything else. Hope it's just a blip :sick:

x


----------



## nikkifrank

Teapot,

I was initially a little upset about my six because I had seen so many other posts about peeps having like 15-20 eggs. But I figure as long as I have a few good quality then I'm happy. I'm most nervy about my husbands sperm since it is severely abnormal in every way. Fingers crossed!!

Glad everything is going well for you!

XO


----------



## nikkifrank

teapot said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can really feel the cramping today on both sides which I guess is good but its kind of uncomfortable!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling/doing?
> 
> ...same for me too - today is the first day I feel properly rough - more nauseous than anything else. Hope it's just a blip :sick:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Me too all weekend off and on... Today with the cramps and headaches... General weird feeling.


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Just had my appt and saw about 4 follies that were over 18 and some others that were smaller that he thinks will come through for us. He said that my uterus lining was "beautiful" which made me giggle a little! He increased my lupron to 40 units and I go back tomorrow morning... Hopefully I stay on track.
> 
> I can really feel the cramping today on both sides which I guess is good but its kind of uncomfortable!
> 
> How is everyone else feeling/doing?

I'm so jealous! My lining is only ever described as "disappointing" - always fighting to get it up to just above 6.3mm at ovulation and even then that's having gone all out with the gonal F before the IUI. Congrats!


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Hi Nikkifrank,
> 
> Well done on your follies & "beautiful" lining ha ha.
> 
> I don't know anything about the blood numbers as my IVF#1 clinic didn't do them, so as long as your FS is happy, then all good :) .
> 
> Had my first progress scan today, got 4 on my right & could only see 2 on my left (although my left ovary is so high in my abdomen, it's very difficult to see at all & they think they will harvest that side through my tummy). lining looks good, so I'm happy with that.
> They took blood too & just said to carry on with the 375 Gonal F unless they phone me when they get the blood level.
> 
> I'm quite happy with 6 follies I think, it was the target I had in my head after only 2 last time. How do you feel about 6? ...plus I suppose for both of us they may see more at the next scan?
> Back wednesday for next scan & bloods.
> 
> take care
> xx

Hi teapot

Think 6 is perfectly fine; as my FS said a higher numbers doesn't mean they'll be of better quality. I'd take a smaller number of perfect eggs over a larger number of duffers. 

My scan was really weird today - he thinks he can see 10 small ones (although I'm only on CD5 and 3 injections in of 300iu Gonal F) although obviously too early to say how that's going to pan out. This is really surprising for me given the low AMH. My bloods must have gone out slightly today as he has told me to reduce the Gonal F to 225iu tonight and I have to start the certotide at 7am tomorrow morning. I'm quite surprised by that too as thought that that would be a few more days further down the line before i needed that so surely not ideal that my body may be hinting at egg releases. Need to ask more about that in the morning. 

I'm feeling a bit crap; major headaches and this evening my stomach has popped out. Not great given I'm only 3 injections in so far!

J x


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck jules!! I agree with quality over quantity! And as my RE says it only takes one good sperm and one good egg! I'm getting very excited but increasingly nervy. Looks like we are all on our way!!


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, 

Well I had my scan yesterday after 7 days of stims they counted 20 follicles all between 8-11mm. They seemed quite happy with this and Im to continue on the same dosage. Next scan is on Friday when I think they will let us know when egg collection will be. Google is like your enemy sometimes I swear, Ive googled so much about sizes that Im now making myself paranoid that theyre not growing as they should. Aghhhhhhhh! :wacko:


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I had my scan yesterday after 7 days of stims they counted 20 follicles all between 8-11mm. They seemed quite happy with this and Im to continue on the same dosage. Next scan is on Friday when I think they will let us know when egg collection will be. Google is like your enemy sometimes I swear, Ive googled so much about sizes that Im now making myself paranoid that theyre not growing as they should. Aghhhhhhhh! :wacko:

Congrats! That certainly sounds like a lot; you must be feeling pretty swollen by now?

Yeah, the net can be a nightmare - I seem to have developed an obsession with reading about OHSS and checking for that. Nuts. 

x


----------



## C&J

I keep checking that out to Jules lol, Im not really swollen yet but I have noticed that today I have been getting much more twinges and pains in my ovaries more so the right side.


----------



## nikkifrank

My husband has threatened do disable the WiFi at our house if I don't quit Google-diagnosing.


----------



## nikkifrank

Got the news the morning that I am doing my trigger tonight at 10:30 then ER will be 8-2 at 8:30 am and if everything fertilized then ET will be 8-7 at noon. Crazzzzzzzy!!


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well I had my scan yesterday after 7 days of stims they counted 20 follicles all between 8-11mm. They seemed quite happy with this and Im to continue on the same dosage. Next scan is on Friday when I think they will let us know when egg collection will be. Google is like your enemy sometimes I swear, Ive googled so much about sizes that Im now making myself paranoid that theyre not growing as they should. Aghhhhhhhh! :wacko:

Congrats!! That is a ton...I'm jelly!


----------



## Likklegemz

nikkifrank said:


> My husband has threatened do disable the WiFi at our house if I don't quit Google-diagnosing.

Oh my husband threatened this too! Then I reminded him I had an iPad with 3G! He's left me alone since! ;)

We started our down regulation today so have been googling to see what to expect!


----------



## nikkifrank

Likklegemz said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> My husband has threatened do disable the WiFi at our house if I don't quit Google-diagnosing.
> 
> Oh my husband threatened this too! Then I reminded him I had an iPad with 3G! He's left me alone since! ;)
> 
> We started our down regulation today so have been googling to see what to expect!Click to expand...

They are so cute aren't they.


----------



## teapot

Hi Nikkifrank, wow, trigger tonight? Hope it goes ok for you!

Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow!
x

C&J, well done on having lots of nice follies. Now keep drinking plenty & eat some extra protein.

Likklegemz, congrats on starting your DR - you'll fly it now. Are you injecting or sniffing?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

AFM, 2nd follie scan tomorrow. lets see if my six are still growing nicely or if any more make an appearance! Indications from yesterday were for EC next Wed 8th Aug.


----------



## teapot

2nd stims scan today, all good.
:) :)

She did a pelvic scan aswell to take a closer look at my 'hiding' ovary and it looks like I may actually have EIGHT follies YAY!! :thumbup:

Another scan Friday & if my little follies behave themselves & stay growing the way they are, EC will be Mon or Tues. :flower:

All a bit too real now. I haven't actually told my mum yet! Only my best friend & my sister in law know. 
Struggling with whether or not to tell anyone else at all. (after my first IVF, my sister said some pretty evil things - which was especially nice because she was PG and she had actually come to my ET appt with me). 

I want to tell my mum, but I don't think she would be able to keep it to herself. :shrug:

What have the rest of you done re this?

Hope you are all well & staying relaxed.

Teapot. xxx :hugs:


----------



## nikkifrank

teapot said:


> 2nd stims scan today, all good.
> :) :)
> 
> She did a pelvic scan aswell to take a closer look at my 'hiding' ovary and it looks like I may actually have EIGHT follies YAY!! :thumbup:
> 
> Another scan Friday & if my little follies behave themselves & stay growing the way they are, EC will be Mon or Tues. :flower:
> 
> All a bit too real now. I haven't actually told my mum yet! Only my best friend & my sister in law know.
> Struggling with whether or not to tell anyone else at all. (after my first IVF, my sister said some pretty evil things - which was especially nice because she was PG and she had actually come to my ET appt with me).
> 
> I want to tell my mum, but I don't think she would be able to keep it to herself. :shrug:
> 
> What have the rest of you done re this?
> 
> Hope you are all well & staying relaxed.
> 
> Teapot. xxx :hugs:

We have only told our parents and siblings and asked them to keep it private. We figured if it doesn't work then the less peeps we have to tell the better.


----------



## nikkifrank

Ok girls.... One word... ENEMA. Hahahaha I just found out I have to have one tonight before my egg retrieval in the morning. I am GAGGING!!!!! Grosssssssss!


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck teapot; things appear to be going great!!!


----------



## teapot

nikkifrank said:


> Good luck teapot; things appear to be going great!!!

Seem to be, yep. Won't hold my breath yet though - can you tell I'm grumpy tonight? :growlmad:

Best of luck for EC tomorrow, hope they are all nice & ripe & they get jiggy like mad!

Be sure to let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## nikkifrank

Thanks for the well wishes!! Chat with you girls tomorrow!
XO


----------



## C&J

Good luck Nikki, 24 hrs till my next scan dying to know whats going on inside me. My stomach feels oddly bloated I really cant explain how it feels as Ive not felt anything like this kind of bloat before . I am getting cramps and ovary pains on and off sometimes they just disappear completely which then makes me paranoid that the follicles have stopped growing or Ive randomly ovulated or the follicles have just disappeared lol. God I wish I could just stop thinking , all these scenarios are driving me bonkers lol.


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Good luck Nikki, 24 hrs till my next scan dying to know whats going on inside me. My stomach feels oddly bloated I really cant explain how it feels as Ive not felt anything like this kind of bloat before . I am getting cramps and ovary pains on and off sometimes they just disappear completely which then makes me paranoid that the follicles have stopped growing or Ive randomly ovulated or the follicles have just disappeared lol. God I wish I could just stop thinking , all these scenarios are driving me bonkers lol.

I felt the same way I think it means there is lots of good stuff going on. I had a ton of fertile cm and was terrified i was going to ovulate but my RE assured me it wouldn't happen.


----------



## nikkifrank

They got 11 follies and seemed optimistic. I am crampy and tired but all said feel pretty good. Fingers crossed that icsi forces those little eggies to fertilize. I'm so scared. The embryologist will call me with a preliminary update tomorrow morning!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok today!
Hugs!


----------



## teapot

Yay! Well done! 11 is brilliant. hope you get a great report in the morning. fingers crossed.
x


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies, had another scan today all is good. I now have 26 follicles ranging from 10mm to 19mm, womb lining is spot on too. Feeling the bloat now for sure such an odd feeling. Have another scan booked for Monday and egg collection is looking likely for Wednesday fingers crossed. 

Hope youre feeling okay today Nikki and you get good news x
Hows everyone else?


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> My husband has threatened do disable the WiFi at our house if I don't quit Google-diagnosing.

Ha ha, pleased it's not just me!


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> 2nd stims scan today, all good.
> :) :)
> 
> She did a pelvic scan aswell to take a closer look at my 'hiding' ovary and it looks like I may actually have EIGHT follies YAY!! :thumbup:
> 
> Another scan Friday & if my little follies behave themselves & stay growing the way they are, EC will be Mon or Tues. :flower:
> 
> All a bit too real now. I haven't actually told my mum yet! Only my best friend & my sister in law know.
> Struggling with whether or not to tell anyone else at all. (after my first IVF, my sister said some pretty evil things - which was especially nice because she was PG and she had actually come to my ET appt with me).
> 
> I want to tell my mum, but I don't think she would be able to keep it to herself. :shrug:
> 
> What have the rest of you done re this?
> 
> Hope you are all well & staying relaxed.
> 
> Teapot. xxx :hugs:

Congrats on the 8! Great news! Really exciting that EC is coming up very soon. How are you feeling?

Sorry to hear that family hasn't been supportive. I've told my parents, DH's parents and two a few close friends, luckily all of whom have been fantastic. Couldn't imagine having to deal with all that kind of thing too so sorry to hear that....

J x


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> They got 11 follies and seemed optimistic. I am crampy and tired but all said feel pretty good. Fingers crossed that icsi forces those little eggies to fertilize. I'm so scared. The embryologist will call me with a preliminary update tomorrow morning!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok today!
> Hugs!

I'm catching up too slowing over the last couple of days so only just reading this now! Fantastic news on the EC. Well done!!!

Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation! Fingers crossed for you.

Aside from the enema (urgh), how was the collection?? xx


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies, had another scan today all is good. I now have 26 follicles ranging from 10mm to 19mm, womb lining is spot on too. Feeling the bloat now for sure such an odd feeling. Have another scan booked for Monday and egg collection is looking likely for Wednesday fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope youre feeling okay today Nikki and you get good news x
> Hows everyone else?

Holy moley, 26, you must be feeling weighed down!

I have 12 we think (based on the scan this morning). Lining is still looking thin at 5.7mm (only grew 1mm over the last two days so that's disappointing). Think I will be the same as you with the EC on Weds or Thurs depending on how it all progresses. Fed up of all the injections now especially the morning cetrotide that means getting up at 6.45am on a weekend. Blahhh.

x


----------



## never2late70

Hi Lovelys :flower:

Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles :thumbup:
I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared :wacko: 

Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## julesjules100

never2late70 said:


> Hi Lovelys :flower:
> 
> Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles :thumbup:
> I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared :wacko:
> 
> Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie

Good luck Angie

A little ways for you to go yet so try to stay calm. Fingers crossed that those 8 keep on growing!

J x


----------



## never2late70

julesjules100 said:


> never2late70 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lovelys :flower:
> 
> Had my first baseline and labs today. He saw 8 beautiful follicles :thumbup:
> I start my Follistim and Menopur injections on Sunday night. Estimated ER is on the 16th. So anxious, nervous and scared :wacko:
> 
> Thinking about you all and reading every word you say!
> 
> Prayers and Blessings,
> ~Angie
> 
> Good luck Angie
> 
> A little ways for you to go yet so try to stay calm. Fingers crossed that those 8 keep on growing!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

THANK YOU SO MUCH :hugs:


----------



## C&J

Jules I feel like Im inflating a little bit more every day lol, pain wise it isnt to bad. Its just this damn bloat, I was hoping ec would be monday I want that part over with now.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Jules I feel like Im inflating a little bit more every day lol, pain wise it isnt to bad. Its just this damn bloat, I was hoping ec would be monday I want that part over with now.

Yeah, I hear ya. I'm quite nervous about that part for some reason (indeed more nervous than I was about the hysteroscopy, which doesn't really make sense). 

I'm feeling moderately bloated right now (and only really in the afternoon and evenings). I was more bloated at ov on IUI2 when I had gonal F but only 4 follies. Will be interested to see how I am on Monday. I'm same as you really re pain. Not much at all just the odd twinge here and there. I'm hungry has hell though! Lol.

x


----------



## Cynthia86

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well. I just realized that I only posted once in here so I had quite a bit of catching up to do! It's great to see things moving along nicely for everyone.

AFM- I am doing the Long Lupron Protocol. Today was my 11th Lupron injection. Yesterday I had my u/s and b/w. Everything looks great so I get to start stimming tonight. I will be doing 3 vials of Menopur daily for about 10 days. It's going to be a busy week with lots of RE visits and I'm kinda glad because it will help the time go by faster for me. I have more blood work on the 6th and once again on the 8th along with an u/s to see how follies are responding. I'm so anxious to see how well I will respond. My fear is that I will only have a couple of follies mature. ER for me will be around the 14th! Can't believe things are finally moving along!

Best of luck to all you wonderful ladies! I look forward to seeing you all get your bfp's!


----------



## Cynthia86

Nikki- I hope your eggs fertilized nicely! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies , how are we all? Nikki how are things prgressing?

Afm started getting a sore throat last night and had to wake at 2am to take paracetamol felt like I was swallowing razor blades. Has died off this morning but Im not sure if Im catching a cold :( Today Ive felt sick on and off and the bloating is getting me down, lots more twinges today too. Ill be glad to get this bit over with, I just dont feel myself at the moment. God I hope ec is Wednesday even that seems like forever at the moment.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies , how are we all? Nikki how are things prgressing?
> 
> Afm started getting a sore throat last night and had to wake at 2am to take paracetamol felt like I was swallowing razor blades. Has died off this morning but Im not sure if Im catching a cold :( Today Ive felt sick on and off and the bloating is getting me down, lots more twinges today too. Ill be glad to get this bit over with, I just dont feel myself at the moment. God I hope ec is Wednesday even that seems like forever at the moment.

Hey c&j

My bloating was at its worst last night. Felt pretty bad around 9pm (having had a big lunch didn't help). gonal f now reduced to 112.5iu last night. 

I got what I thought was a cold (glass in throat, splitting head etc) but it only lasted for 2 days when mine normally last a week so wondering whether it was side effects or something. Hope you feel a bit better today. 

I'm off for a scan this morning so hopefully that blo0dy lining has got a bit thicker.... :/

J x


----------



## C&J

Good luck for your scan Jules. Still feeling like poo, its more like a cold now. Runny nose, lost appetite. Like you say not sure if its a side effect or Im thinking our bodies are under quite a bit of pressure so maybe it cant fight off illnesses as well. Of course this now adds to my worries because its got me thinking what if it messes up the cycle because Im ill. Scan tomorrow at 12:45pm cant wait to get it over and done with so I know exactly where we stand. We was told today is the last day we should :sex: incase of ec .


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Good luck for your scan Jules. Still feeling like poo, its more like a cold now. Runny nose, lost appetite. Like you say not sure if its a side effect or Im thinking our bodies are under quite a bit of pressure so maybe it cant fight off illnesses as well. Of course this now adds to my worries because its got me thinking what if it messes up the cycle because Im ill. Scan tomorrow at 12:45pm cant wait to get it over and done with so I know exactly where we stand. We was told today is the last day we should :sex: incase of ec .

Don't worry, a cold can't mess any of that up for you. Hopefully you can shake it off soon as its the last thing you need to worry about too. 

Scan this morning shows that everything is ready to go for me. Lining at 6.7mm (still low but I'm hopeful it may be a bit bigger tonite). FS said that if the lining had been 9 or 10mm he would have put my chances this month around 50-55%, so far. Scan again tomorrow at 8.15am so hope it will have added some thickness (wishful thinking but hey ho). Another 112.5iu gonal f tonight. 

I may be ready to trigger tomorrow, with egg collection on weds (or maybe thursday if not quite there). Will know tomorrow morning. FS said the reason I'm not feeling as bloated as I was for the iui with gonal f is because of the cetrotide in the I've protocol. Pleased there is some obvious upside to doing that thing!

Other things to note UK girlies, they don't do enemas over here for EC. Do have to have a voltarol suppository 1 hour before leaving home on the day of EC. 

Enough about my stuff - how's everyone else doing?

Jx


----------



## C&J

How did the scan go Jules? 

Afm scan went well 27 follicles of varying sizes, Im doing one last lot of suprecur and buserelin tonight and then trigger shot tomorrow night at 10:30pm with egg collection booked for Thursday at 10:30am. Be glad when its all over with. They gave us a pregnancy test date of 23rd August which is a crazy thought.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> How did the scan go Jules?
> 
> Afm scan went well 27 follicles of varying sizes, Im doing one last lot of suprecur and buserelin tonight and then trigger shot tomorrow night at 10:30pm with egg collection booked for Thursday at 10:30am. Be glad when its all over with. They gave us a pregnancy test date of 23rd August which is a crazy thought.

Congrats! At least you have a concrete plan for this week now and your lining and follies sound great. 

My scan was good, lining at 6.9mm (come on little lining! Slight increase on the 6.7mm from the other day) - really willing it to get over 7.5mm. Follies look good. I told the FS this morning that I was feeling like I'm really ready to go now and he said that he would see how the bloods came back and that we may have triggered tonight (with EC Weds) or will trigger Tues (with ER Thurs). He just called now and it seems he wants me to do one last big burst of gonal F tonight (so back up to 300iu), cetrotide in the morning and then another scan and bloods at 8.15am tomorrow. Taking from that that I am also going to be triggering tomorrow night! I'm hugely tense and nervous now and just willing to get to the end of the week. Stressing too that they're going to release as I'm getting some stronger cramps now and feel like its all about to kick off any second....

Can't sleep well at all at the moment and when I do it just feels really restless. What a moany cow! Lol.

x


----------



## C&J

Looks like we could be going for ec the same time then :) Im stressing too, Im paranoid that Ill take the trigger shot and then ovulate before egg collection and itll all be for nothing lol. I know what you mean with the sleeping Im exactly the same, I feel so tired every day because I just cant get a good sleep. Getting pains and twinges again this afternoon, always seem to after those damn scans. Be glad to see the back of them. x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Looks like we could be going for ec the same time then :) Im stressing too, Im paranoid that Ill take the trigger shot and then ovulate before egg collection and itll all be for nothing lol. I know what you mean with the sleeping Im exactly the same, I feel so tired every day because I just cant get a good sleep. Getting pains and twinges again this afternoon, always seem to after those damn scans. Be glad to see the back of them. x

In the nicest way possible, I'm pleased that you've just said that as I'm starting to feel like a freak today - totally convinced that I'm about to ovulate at any second as the cramps and bloating are getting worse plus I'm so tired but still can't sleep. I also got home tonight, lifted everything up to do the gonal f and saw a MASSIVE bruise on my stomach from the cetrotide this morning. I haven't been doing that thing where you're supposed to pull back on the plunger to see if any blood goes into the chamber (and if it does you're supposed to throw it away and do another one). An anaesthetist friend of mine just said that they do that to make sure you're not injecting into a blood vessel. Wish the instructions had said that that was the reason as I just thought it was pointless! Anyway, been in a big panic that the dose has gone into my blood stream instead and has been cleared out my system. Not what I needed to freak out about this evening!

Going to go for a shower and try to wind down. Up early again tomorrow for yet another scan and bloods. Bring on the end of the week!

Hope you get some rest tonight.

J x


----------



## teapot

Hi girls,

It all went into fast forward for me over the weekend, long and short of it is that I had EC this morning. They got 10 eggs, 8 were mature. 

Bit of an issue with DH's SA though, they called him back to provide a 2nd one, but they weren't happy with either so they changed us from IVF to ICSI.

Bit worried about that, as I don't know anything about it really, but hey ho, nothing we can do about it I suppose.

Just have to sit tight til morning and hope some of them fertilize.

Jules & C&J, things are flying for you both too. 

Nikkifrank - how are you? haven';t been online, hope you had a good fertilisation report.

Take care ladies. xx


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> It all went into fast forward for me over the weekend, long and short of it is that I had EC this morning. They got 10 eggs, 8 were mature.
> 
> Bit of an issue with DH's SA though, they called him back to provide a 2nd one, but they weren't happy with either so they changed us from IVF to ICSI.
> 
> Bit worried about that, as I don't know anything about it really, but hey ho, nothing we can do about it I suppose.
> 
> Just have to sit tight til morning and hope some of them fertilize.
> 
> Jules & C&J, things are flying for you both too.
> 
> Nikkifrank - how are you? haven';t been online, hope you had a good fertilisation report.
> 
> Take care ladies. xx

Wow! Well done as at least it's out of the way now. Did they have any idea about your DH?! Did he abstain etc like he was supposed to?

Try to stay positive as there are MILLIONS of them even in a bad sample and if they're doing ICSI then they will need way fewer. Hopefully a good report for you in the morning. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## teapot

DH's samples have always been great (until today) - think he was quite shocked :(

The consultant asked if DH had been ill recently & he did have some sort of virus about 3 or 4 weeks ago and apparently that would be reason enough. Stress can be another problem and we are having work done on the house, so double whammy for the little fella's.

Oh well, we shall see what the morning brings - I hope our little beings are being created now & while we sleep :)

xx


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> DH's samples have always been great (until today) - think he was quite shocked :(
> 
> The consultant asked if DH had been ill recently & he did have some sort of virus about 3 or 4 weeks ago and apparently that would be reason enough. Stress can be another problem and we are having work done on the house, so double whammy for the little fella's.
> 
> Oh well, we shall see what the morning brings - I hope our little beings are being created now & while we sleep :)
> 
> xx

That's a rather lovely thought :)

Rest well x


----------



## julesjules100

Quick update - ovitrelle trigger tonight at 9.45pm and the retrieval booked in for 9.45am on Thursday morning. Argh!

Been told to drink 3 litres of water a day now (to help reduce chance of OHSS) - no idea why this wasn't mentioned before. 

x


----------



## C&J

How exciting teapot, was you sedated for ec? How did you find it? Am very paranoid about talking rubbish during lol. I really hopeI just sleep.

Wow Jules we are having ec 45 mins apart, Im worrying more and more now that Ill ovulate before egg collection I cant stop thinking about it. Ive been going google crazy this afternoon. Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## never2late70

Nikkifrank: Where are you? :shrug:

Thinking about you darling :hugs:

~Angie


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> How exciting teapot, was you sedated for ec? How did you find it? Am very paranoid about talking rubbish during lol. I really hopeI just sleep.
> 
> Wow Jules we are having ec 45 mins apart, Im worrying more and more now that Ill ovulate before egg collection I cant stop thinking about it. Ive been going google crazy this afternoon. Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Totally get it. I feel like I'm going to pop now I'm so swollen. My stomach feels that bad/hard I'm not looking forward to even trying to get the needle for the trigger in there too later. Seems so counter-intuitive having done all the shots to stop ov that now we're going to do it and leave it for 36 hours with nothing! 

J x


----------



## teapot

C&J said:


> How exciting teapot, was you sedated for ec? How did you find it? Am very paranoid about talking rubbish during lol. I really hopeI just sleep.
> 
> Wow Jules we are having ec 45 mins apart, Im worrying more and more now that Ill ovulate before egg collection I cant stop thinking about it. Ive been going google crazy this afternoon. Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Hi C&J, 

Had a GA for EC, out cold! Do you know if you are GA or sedation? Good luck with it anyways - don't worry about talking rubbish, I'm sure they've heard all sorts!

Jules - hope your trigger went well too. Fingers crossed for your EC too. xx


----------



## C&J

Sedation for my ec teapot, 24 hrs to go! Stomach is so bloated at the mo and uncomfortable. Just wish it was tomorrow already.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Sedation for my ec teapot, 24 hrs to go! Stomach is so bloated at the mo and uncomfortable. Just wish it was tomorrow already.

C&J mine is sedation too and apparently they use propofol. My fs said its like a very deep sleep (indeed its the thing that Michael Jackson was using to sleep when he ODed; my fs said that it's so good that you can get addicted to it if used daily). Supposed to be better than a general re the recovery time from it plus you're supposed to feel rested after it too (allegedly). Think if you're having something similar you'll be out for the count so no chance of talking! X


----------



## C&J

Ooooo Jules I like the sound of that, I could do with a decent sleep lol My stomach def feels different now, it felt fine when I got up but now it feels like things are happening. How are you feeling?? 

Also hows your partner? My fiance has said that he feels a bit excluded at the clinic appointments as they tend to talk more to just me, particularly the last appointment the sonographer looked directly at me and put her hand on my shoulder and said good luck for thursday and kind of didnt acknowledge my poor o/h. He said if theres a feedback form he will mention it.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Ooooo Jules I like the sound of that, I could do with a decent sleep lol My stomach def feels different now, it felt fine when I got up but now it feels like things are happening. How are you feeling??
> 
> Also hows your partner? My fiance has said that he feels a bit excluded at the clinic appointments as they tend to talk more to just me, particularly the last appointment the sonographer looked directly at me and put her hand on my shoulder and said good luck for thursday and kind of didnt acknowledge my poor o/h. He said if theres a feedback form he will mention it.

My stomach felt really bad last night (and think I felt twinges even as I was injecting the Ovitrelle). It was ok this morning but is now starting to feel swollen again and is cramping. I just really want tomorrow over with now. I'm exhausted too even though I got about 7 hours last night and I could happily go asleep at my desk right now.

To be honest, and I think I'm in the minority here, my DH is quite useless really and hasn't been particularly supportive through it. He has only been to one meeting for the IVF (and that was at my consutlant's insistence) so not really much opportunity for him to feel left out. We've had quite a lot of rows over the last 10 months re him keeping his drinking below 5 units a week, eating healthily, reading the literature I give him on occasion (he never bothers without me asking him at least 5x), getting the dates correct for the procedures/when he needs to produce a sample etc. For the first IUI he booked to be in a trial out of London (despite having been told that he obviously needed to be there to make a sample) and only told me the day before ovulation so I spent that one frantically trying to find a medical courier company who could get it back to London. Hardly conducive to keeping my stress levels low and conception. Sounds terrible but at this point I don't really care much how he's feeling in all of this now as the physical and emotional strains for him have been virtually nil (especially this cycle).

x


----------



## C&J

Oh no Jules :( blokes are funny things arent they. Sometimes I think they act like that because they cant be in control. My o/h is the complete opposite which I feel extremely lucky for. 

Boy this day is dragging :/


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Oh no Jules :( blokes are funny things arent they. Sometimes I think they act like that because they cant be in control. My o/h is the complete opposite which I feel extremely lucky for.
> 
> Boy this day is dragging :/

Hey ho. Such is life. I have a fab family (esp my mum) who are really supportive and a couple of really good friends who are brilliant too. You're lucky that your OH is great, I'm jealous!

Yep although it's dragging for me as I really want to go home to lie down. Honestly just so pooped (and CRAVING fatty food like I can't believe. Lol) x


----------



## teapot

C&J said:


> Boy this day is dragging :/

I thought it was just me today! This is a very long day.

Jules - Craving food ha ha, I was just the same the last couple of days of stims - ate like a horse, craving pasta/pizza/general stodge. And the night before EC I got quite cranky because dinner was delayed til 8pm! 

After your EC's girls, make sure you drink loads. I thought you only had to drink lots if you were told OHSS was a risk. I only had a glass of water & a cup of tea after EC & the nurse said it was no where near enough. 

I am paying for it now :( sitting here now with the worst bloating & soooo achey. 

wondering how the little dudes are doing in their dish in London.... :oneofeach::oneofeach:

xx


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> I thought it was just me today! This is a very long day.
> 
> Jules - Craving food ha ha, I was just the same the last couple of days of stims - ate like a horse, craving pasta/pizza/general stodge. And the night before EC I got quite cranky because dinner was delayed til 8pm!
> 
> After your EC's girls, make sure you drink loads. I thought you only had to drink lots if you were told OHSS was a risk. I only had a glass of water & a cup of tea after EC & the nurse said it was no where near enough.
> 
> I am paying for it now :( sitting here now with the worst bloating & soooo achey.
> 
> wondering how the little dudes are doing in their dish in London.... :oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> xx

Good luck to them! Do they know yet when your ET may be?

Will remember that about the water although the 3 litres I had yesterday don't seem to have helped. 

Yep, totally get the food craving: I'm normally a health nut and careful about what I eat. Since Sunday I'm eating SO much chocolate each day and today just had mac and cheese for lunch. I would NEVER eat that as just a load of rubbish. Hoping that I can get a handle on the eating after the ET is done - maybe it's worse with stress? Really never thought that I was going to feel as anxious as I do. Normally I'm cool as a cucumber (incidentally the only thing in the fridge I didn't eat last night).

x


----------



## C&J

When do receive updates how they are doing teapot? 
Have to say Ive noticed a real difference with my appetite this past week, majority of the time my appetite has pretty much gone Im just making myself eat dont know whether thats to do with the bloating, normally I love my salads for lunch yet today I found myself craving bread. Only thing I have really fancied eating is chocolate, demolished a bar of dairy milk yesterday lol

Just found out on another thread that at my clinic they use propofol too .


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> When do receive updates how they are doing teapot?
> Have to say Ive noticed a real difference with my appetite this past week, majority of the time my appetite has pretty much gone Im just making myself eat dont know whether thats to do with the bloating, normally I love my salads for lunch yet today I found myself craving bread. Only thing I have really fancied eating is chocolate, demolished a bar of dairy milk yesterday lol
> 
> Just found out on another thread that at my clinic they use propofol too .

Excellent! You'll be fast asleep then so no talking to worry about!


----------



## julesjules100

Quick question ladies; my EC is tomorrow morning, does that mean that if it's typically 2 days to ET that this will be on Saturday morning or does the day of EC itself not count?


----------



## C&J

My clinic said friday will be classed as day 1 Jules so yeh saturday would be day 2. x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> My clinic said friday will be classed as day 1 Jules so yeh saturday would be day 2. x

Thanks C&J. That would be optimal as less time off work as would have the weekend to rest.... 

Assuming they do the ET on Sat for you too are you going to take Monday off work? I'm really keen not to do so as right now I've only had one day off for the hysteroscopy and all the IUI transfers fell on a weekend. x


----------



## C&J

The most common transfer day at my clinic is 3 day although their main aim is to get to blast. Im lucky in that I dont work so time off isnt an issue for me, my fiance has booked off tomorrow and friday and then monday and tuesday too so that covers up until a 5 day transfer. x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> The most common transfer day at my clinic is 3 day although their main aim is to get to blast. Im lucky in that I dont work so time off isnt an issue for me, my fiance has booked off tomorrow and friday and then monday and tuesday too so that covers up until a 5 day transfer. x

Ah well that's one thing not to have to worry about. Incidentally, I wonder why they just don't do all transfers as blasts as that seems to make more sense to me. Guy's ACU (where I am) does between 2 and 5 days so I'm really hoping it's all looking great for a Saturday transfer(knowing my luck it's going to be slap bang in the middle of next week and I'll have to make something up....). 

x


----------



## C&J

Say youve got a sickness and diarrhea bug that way you get yourself an extra day as I dont think youre meant to go in until its been 24 hrs since your last sickness or diarrhea episode. Its mad to think we could have something put back before the end of the weekend.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Say youve got a sickness and diarrhea bug that way you get yourself an extra day as I dont think youre meant to go in until its been 24 hrs since your last sickness or diarrhea episode. Its mad to think we could have something put back before the end of the weekend.

I think that they suspect it's something "female" related and if pressed I may make something up relating to that. They know I'm going in for an op tomorrow so have the day off for that. Unfortunately I work for a bank in the City so this isn't the kind of info that I'd share with them....

I know, crazy to think something could be back in there in a few days!


----------



## teapot

julesjules100 said:


> Good luck to them! Do they know yet when your ET may be?
> 
> x

ET provisionally booked for tomorrow. They said they will call at 8.30 to tell me what the story is...

If all 4 are going great and they can't pick the best 1 or 2, they will go to blast.

If there are 1 or 2 definite leaders, they will do the transfer tomorrow.

or the worst case is none of them are suitable for transfer.


C&J - the only calls my clinic do, are the day after EC to let you know how many fertilise, and on day 3 only if they plan to try for blasts.

...they've said they will call me either way in the morning as I have a 2hr journey to them and they only want to bring me in if necessary.

With my 1st IVF, I only had 2 eggs, which made 2 embies. So when they called with the fertilisation report, they just booked me a 2 day transfer and the next you hear from them is when you arrive at the clinic.

I would have loved a call today too, just to let me know how they were doing! but I suppose they have enough to be doing than phoning neurotic patients!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Can I join you ladies? I am doing IVF#1 and started stims on 7/31.
My estimated ER is on 8/13.


----------



## Jamitha

Hello All-
I have been following everyone closely awaiting my Stims as well which should start in a week or so. I had a question though-- sorry if it is dumb. I see that others had listed that after EC they had so many mature eggs (say 10), then it would say 6 embies. Did those 4 not become fertilized? What does mature egg mean exactly? Thank you for your help! Just trying to figure all of this out! lol


----------



## never2late70

Hi Guys! Just uploaded my first youtube video onto my journal 
The link to my journal is in my signature. I hope you all enjoy it. :thumbup:

My husband and I are really excited to document this entire crazy journey :happydance:

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## C&J

Ec today, been up since 5:15am as I cant sleep. Ovaries feel more painful now just like Im about to ovulate. Still got hrs to wait yet :/


----------



## nikkifrank

Hi girls! Sorry about the absence. I have felt terrible and been super emotional so felt I needed to step back a bit.

To bring you all up to speed. We had 8 eggs fertilize and had 2 transferred on Tuesday. Just got the call letting me know that they were able to freeze 2 of the remaining. I know I should feel lucky but I was hoping to have a few extra as insurance for some reason. Anyway...it has to be the hormones because I am feeling so negative and blue. Good grief!

I haven't felt anything but a few twinges since the transfer.

Hope everyone is doing ok! I know some had procedures this wk.

Hugs!!


----------



## never2late70

nikkifrank said:


> Hi girls! Sorry about the absence. I have felt terrible and been super emotional so felt I needed to step back a bit.
> 
> To bring you all up to speed. We had 8 eggs fertilize and had 2 transferred on Tuesday. Just got the call letting me know that they were able to freeze 2 of the remaining. I know I should feel lucky but I was hoping to have a few extra as insurance for some reason. Anyway...it has to be the hormones because I am feeling so negative and blue. Good grief!
> 
> I haven't felt anything but a few twinges since the transfer.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! I know some had procedures this wk.
> 
> Hugs!!

I am so happy that you're ok :hugs:

They cancelled my cycle today and converted to another IUI :cry:
More in my journal..

Praying for you!
~Angie


----------



## nikkifrank

Angie! I'm so sorry!! Thanks for the prayers. Sending some your way as well seems like we could all use them!


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck C&J!!


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Hi girls! Sorry about the absence. I have felt terrible and been super emotional so felt I needed to step back a bit.
> 
> To bring you all up to speed. We had 8 eggs fertilize and had 2 transferred on Tuesday. Just got the call letting me know that they were able to freeze 2 of the remaining. I know I should feel lucky but I was hoping to have a few extra as insurance for some reason. Anyway...it has to be the hormones because I am feeling so negative and blue. Good grief!
> 
> I haven't felt anything but a few twinges since the transfer.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! I know some had procedures this wk.
> 
> Hugs!!

Try not to be disheartened and remember that it's only 1 in 4 couples who are able to freeze anything at all! Think this is a great result!

I just had my EC today and they got 16 eggies, which I was surprised about as only really 11 mature follies do these extras probably won't come to much. Dh sperm washed to 20 million with 99% motility. Opted to do half with ICSI and half with normal IVF as although the sample didn't show any antisperm antibodies this time it has in the past. Call tomorrow around 11am (and I'm a bit stressed as our embryologist seemed like a bit of a bungling oaf. Not what you want on the day :/ ). Overall for me it was fine (it's the fear of the unknown that's the worst) and I don't have any pain now. Even the swelling is going down a bit I think. 

X


----------



## julesjules100

never2late70 said:


> I am so happy that you're ok :hugs:
> 
> They cancelled my cycle today and converted to another IUI :cry:
> More in my journal..
> 
> Praying for you!
> ~Angie

Angie, so sorry to read this... Will check out your journal now. Chin up xx


----------



## julesjules100

Jamitha said:


> Hello All-
> I have been following everyone closely awaiting my Stims as well which should start in a week or so. I had a question though-- sorry if it is dumb. I see that others had listed that after EC they had so many mature eggs (say 10), then it would say 6 embies. Did those 4 not become fertilized? What does mature egg mean exactly? Thank you for your help! Just trying to figure all of this out! lol

Hi there, yes if someone had 10 eggs and then only 6 embies it means only 6 fertilised. A mature egg is typically (although not always) when your follicle goes past a certain size (my clinic is 18mm). I had some much smaller follies in there today too but chances are the eggs in there are not sufficiently mature. Hope this helps and good luck x


----------



## julesjules100

wantbabysoon said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am doing IVF#1 and started stims on 7/31.
> My estimated ER is on 8/13.

Welcome! X


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Sorry about the absence. I have felt terrible and been super emotional so felt I needed to step back a bit.
> 
> To bring you all up to speed. We had 8 eggs fertilize and had 2 transferred on Tuesday. Just got the call letting me know that they were able to freeze 2 of the remaining. I know I should feel lucky but I was hoping to have a few extra as insurance for some reason. Anyway...it has to be the hormones because I am feeling so negative and blue. Good grief!
> 
> I haven't felt anything but a few twinges since the transfer.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok! I know some had procedures this wk.
> 
> Hugs!!
> 
> Try not to be disheartened and remember that it's only 1 in 4 couples who are able to freeze anything at all! Think this is a great result!
> 
> I just had my EC today and they got 16 eggies, which I was surprised about as only really 11 mature follies do these extras probably won't come to much. Dh sperm washed to 20 million with 99% motility. Opted to do half with ICSI and half with normal IVF as although the sample didn't show any antisperm antibodies this time it has in the past. Call tomorrow around 11am (and I'm a bit stressed as our embryologist seemed like a bit of a bungling oaf. Not what you want on the day :/ ). Overall for me it was fine (it's the fear of the unknown that's the worst) and I don't have any pain now. Even the swelling is going down a bit I think.
> 
> XClick to expand...

jules! Congrats on the 16 eggies I'm so happy for u! It sounds like a great sign!

Thanks again for the pm....its nice to have peeps out there praying!


----------



## C&J

Aww Nikki ((hugs)) hang on in there and keep thinking positive. 
Jules 16 is great :)

Afm - I had 29 eggs collected even the consultant was a little surprised he expected to find 15-20. Felt pretty sore and rough yesterday and have been having the most terrible shooting pains through my stomach when going to wee. Used my first cyclogest last night just unsure how far up Im meant to go and whether I did it far enough. Still got pain this morning, feels like Ive been beaten up in my stomach really. Hope I feel better than this soon, Im weeing fine though so I guess thats something. Will be getting a call this morning about how many were mature and how many fertilised. Very odd feeling.


----------



## C&J

Clinic just called, out of the 29 eggs 23 were injected and 18 have fertilised. This is all so nerve racking.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Clinic just called, out of the 29 eggs 23 were injected and 18 have fertilised. This is all so nerve racking.

Congrats!!! A huge number!

They have just called me too and of the 16 eggs collected, we now have 13 embies (7 from the 8 that were done via ISCI and 6 out of the 8 that were done by IVF)! Just burst into tears at work (although thankfully in the bathroom where nobody could seen me!) x


----------



## teapot

Nikki - Chin up chicken, congrats on being PUPO ;)

C&J & Jules - Wow, well done both of you. A fab number of eggs & embies. Hope they grow nice & strong for you both. ...make sure you drink plenty of fluids. Have you got dates for ET yet?

Never - Good luck with the IUI hunny

Jamitha - Hello! The countdown is on for Stims!! Hope you are feeling OK - are you downregging at the moment? 

Wantbabysoon - Hope your follie scans are going well - ER & ET will be here before you know it.

xx


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Nikki - Chin up chicken, congrats on being PUPO ;)
> 
> C&J & Jules - Wow, well done both of you. A fab number of eggs & embies. Hope they grow nice & strong for you both. ...make sure you drink plenty of fluids. Have you got dates for ET yet?
> 
> Never - Good luck with the IUI hunny
> 
> Jamitha - Hello! The countdown is on for Stims!! Hope you are feeling OK - are you downregging at the moment?
> 
> Wantbabysoon - Hope your follie scans are going well - ER & ET will be here before you know it.
> 
> xx

Hi Teapot

I have a provisional time of 11.50am on Sunday although the embryologist said that as there are enough right now they're going to try to get them to Tuesday but will depend on quality. Will call on Sunday morning if it's Tuesday but if I don't hear from them then I need to come to the unit for the transfer. Wish we got a daily update on how they were doing.... :(

x


----------



## C&J

We havent been given a day or time, I think theyre going to judge it day to day. Will be sunday or tuesday i would have thought though.


----------



## wantbabysoon

Nikki - hang in there! Did you do a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Jules - 16 is awesome!

C&J - That's a great fert report.

AFM, I have an ultrasound today and may be told to trigger tonight with retrieval on Sunday. For some reason I am so nervous about the retrieval.


----------



## julesjules100

wantbabysoon said:


> Nikki - hang in there! Did you do a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> Jules - 16 is awesome!
> 
> C&J - That's a great fert report.
> 
> AFM, I have an ultrasound today and may be told to trigger tonight with retrieval on Sunday. For some reason I am so nervous about the retrieval.

Wantbaby - i know it's really easy to say this but try to stay calm about the retrieval (although universally everyone gets anxious about this). Physically, the only crappy part for me was the catheter for the sedation but then I have a needle phobia so got myself in a tizz about that. It's over in 5 seconds. Thereafter you're out for the count. It's crappy waiting to hear the number of eggs but our FS told us about 10 mins after I woke up (I was in there for 20mins for the retrieval). Bottom line is that you'll be out of it and then it's over quickly. Sounds dumb but I had to break time down into units of time and just focus on one day at a time to get by (and I'm still doing that or I'll go nuts!). 

Stay as calm as you can, it will all be over soon and your mind will be thinking that it's much worse than it actually is. x


----------



## julesjules100

I'm so swollen now tonight post-ER, after having thought that I seemed ok this morning. I'm also finding it impossible not to think about the embies.

How are the rest of you post-ER girlies feeling? [I can't stop eating either which is really irritating] x


----------



## never2late70

julesjules100 said:


> I'm so swollen now tonight post-ER, after having thought that I seemed ok this morning. I'm also finding it impossible not to think about the embies.
> 
> How are the rest of you post-ER girlies feeling? [I can't stop eating either which is really irritating] x

Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## wantbabysoon

julesjules100 said:


> I'm so swollen now tonight post-ER, after having thought that I seemed ok this morning. I'm also finding it impossible not to think about the embies.
> 
> How are the rest of you post-ER girlies feeling? [I can't stop eating either which is really irritating] x

Good luck with everything and hope you rest a lot.


----------



## never2late70

Wantababy: You must be soooo anxious! When is retrieval for you?


----------



## wantbabysoon

never2late70 said:


> Wantababy: You must be soooo anxious! When is retrieval for you?

ER is on Sunday... Trying to take it easy tonight and tomorrow...


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies how are we all? Im still so bloated and stomach is a little tender but other than that Im okay, just bit worried that I still might develop ohss and itll ruin chances of ET. Clinic called this morning all 18 have divided and are all grade 1 and 2 :D Theyre going to decide in the morning whether itll be 3 day or 5 day transfer. x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? Im still so bloated and stomach is a little tender but other than that Im okay, just bit worried that I still might develop ohss and itll ruin chances of ET. Clinic called this morning all 18 have divided and are all grade 1 and 2 :D Theyre going to decide in the morning whether itll be 3 day or 5 day transfer. x

That's great news (and still a huge number!). I'm actually very jealous that they've updated you; they're not going to contact us until tomorrow morning and I'm dying to know how many are left....

In feeling ok today. Still swollen and my joints are weirdly achy especially my back. Other than that not too bad x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? Im still so bloated and stomach is a little tender but other than that Im okay, just bit worried that I still might develop ohss and itll ruin chances of ET. Clinic called this morning all 18 have divided and are all grade 1 and 2 :D Theyre going to decide in the morning whether itll be 3 day or 5 day transfer. x

Clinic called at 8. Of the 13, all still going but a couple too fast and a couple too slow so probably 9 contenders now. ET cancelled today to go for blastocysts on Tuesday. Will transfer 1 if good quality or 2 if not. They didn't mention a grade for them. X


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, clinic called today all 18 have divided again and are still top quality. ET is booked for tuesday at 1pm. x

Lets hope we both have success Jules :)


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Morning ladies, clinic called today all 18 have divided again and are still top quality. ET is booked for tuesday at 1pm. x
> 
> Lets hope we both have success Jules :)

Great news!

Mine is booked in for 11.20am so look forward to hearing later that day how it went for you. Are they planning on only putting 1 back? 

Fingers crossed for us both! x


----------



## teapot

Congrats C&J & Jules, well done. ET on Tues eh? exciting times :)


----------



## C&J

Thanks teapot, just wish I felt better. Stomach is still swollen and its tender too. Im pretty sure Ive got a bit of ohss. Im drinking plenty of fluids and am weeing like a good un so no probs there. Have been laid up on the sofa all this afternoon and it does seem to help so I will do the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Congrats C&J & Jules, well done. ET on Tues eh? exciting times :)

Teapot, congrats on the two little 'uns on board! Now the dreaded TWW. At least the IVF process makes that waiting period shorter.

C&J, sorry to hear that you're feeling a bit unwell. Keep going nuts with the water. Must admit, I'm struggling to get through 3 litres and it makes me feel even more bloated when I drink that much (plus last night I had to get up to pee THREE times in the night. Really annoying!). My bloating is ok at the moment but I'm achy as anything, especially my back, which is getting bad enough for drugs.

Any of you ladies doing 400mg of the cyclogest 3 times a day? Seems like an awful lot to me...

J x


----------



## teapot

julesjules100 said:


> Any of you ladies doing 400mg of the cyclogest 3 times a day? Seems like an awful lot to me...
> 
> J x

Twice a day for me, is 3 times their standard protocol? or have they said it's special to you? I notice in your signature you are prone to a thin lining - could be something to do with that, although I'm just guessing.

...clinics all seem to have their own little systems & drug preferences.


xx


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Twice a day for me, is 3 times their standard protocol? or have they said it's special to you? I notice in your signature you are prone to a thin lining - could be something to do with that, although I'm just guessing.
> 
> ...clinics all seem to have their own little systems & drug preferences.
> 
> 
> xx

Yeah it used to be 2x every other cycle but this one my fs wanted to up it to try to keep the lining maintained (and using estrogen patches) although haven't heard anyone else do it 3x. Oh well.. X


----------



## C&J

Im doing 2 x 400mg of cyclogest. Must admit Im considering switching to back door entry lol because no matter how far up I try to put them they fall down :(

Feels weird knowing we wont have no update today hope theyre all okay. x


----------



## Jamitha

Teapot- congrats on the 2 little ones! Were you able to freeze the remaining?

AFM- I am just on BCP at the moment waiting to start stims hopefully in the next week!


----------



## teapot

Jamitha said:


> Teapot- congrats on the 2 little ones! Were you able to freeze the remaining?
> 
> AFM- I am just on BCP at the moment waiting to start stims hopefully in the next week!

Hi Jamitha,

thanks ;) 

The other two didn't make it. One had arrested the morning of ET - interestingly it was the one that was looking the best on day 3, so the consultant thinks it was a little too eager & burnt itself out :( - and the other had massively slowed down. They said they'd call yesterday if it had progressed at all, but I didn't hear anything :nope:


Not long for you for stimming then! Make sure you eat extra protein & drink plenty to keep the headaches away. x


----------



## teapot

C&J said:


> Im doing 2 x 400mg of cyclogest. Must admit Im considering switching to back door entry lol because no matter how far up I try to put them they fall down :(
> 
> Feels weird knowing we wont have no update today hope theyre all okay. x

Hey C&J,

the cyclogest is just yummy isn't it - the worst bit I reckon!

:haha:


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Im doing 2 x 400mg of cyclogest. Must admit Im considering switching to back door entry lol because no matter how far up I try to put them they fall down :(
> 
> Feels weird knowing we wont have no update today hope theyre all okay. x

Back door isn't that bad at all. My FS has said that it takes 30 mins for it to be absorbed so if using vaginally he recommended lying down for 30 mins, which isn't practial. No leakage at all with back door.


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> Hi Jamitha,
> 
> thanks ;)
> 
> The other two didn't make it. One had arrested the morning of ET - interestingly it was the one that was looking the best on day 3, so the consultant thinks it was a little too eager & burnt itself out :( - and the other had massively slowed down. They said they'd call yesterday if it had progressed at all, but I didn't hear anything :nope:
> 
> 
> Not long for you for stimming then! Make sure you eat extra protein & drink plenty to keep the headaches away. x

Quite funny isn't it that one that was performing so well slowed down.... Anyway, at least the best two are in there now so lets hope for some stickiness! Are you going to take things much easier over next week? J x


----------



## teapot

It's crazy that the best one burnt out quickest. After such a good report on day 3, DH & me secretly thought we might still have all 4 & get to freeze 2. Nature is a fickle creature. Very scared that if neither of these little guys is able to cling on, it's the end of the road for our ttc.

Trying to take it a little easier, although the house is upside down - was meant to have a kitchen fitted last week, but the lazy b*gger hardly showed up, sacked him at the weekend & new guy can't start until Thu! So we are spending evenings/eating at my parents (who don't know about the IVF!!) ...when we are at home, DH won't let me lift a finger! could get used to that ha ha.

I'm at work today & day off tomorrow. Would love to go back to exercising at the end of the week, as the bloating has pretty much gone now - waiting on a call back from the clinic to see if it's wise ;) ...although on ET day they did say to carry on doing what I normally do.

I bet you are counting the minutes today waiting for ET? Do you plan to rest up after?

x


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> It's crazy that the best one burnt out quickest. After such a good report on day 3, DH & me secretly thought we might still have all 4 & get to freeze 2. Nature is a fickle creature. Very scared that if neither of these little guys is able to cling on, it's the end of the road for our ttc.
> 
> Trying to take it a little easier, although the house is upside down - was meant to have a kitchen fitted last week, but the lazy b*gger hardly showed up, sacked him at the weekend & new guy can't start until Thu! So we are spending evenings/eating at my parents (who don't know about the IVF!!) ...when we are at home, DH won't let me lift a finger! could get used to that ha ha.
> 
> I'm at work today & day off tomorrow. Would love to go back to exercising at the end of the week, as the bloating has pretty much gone now - waiting on a call back from the clinic to see if it's wise ;) ...although on ET day they did say to carry on doing what I normally do.
> 
> I bet you are counting the minutes today waiting for ET? Do you plan to rest up after?
> 
> x

Try not to focus on that just yet and see where you are in a couple of weeks.... 

I really feel for you with the house. Builders are notoriously flaky. We bought a new build house in London from a well known builder 2.5 years ago and we're still dealing with water ingress on the ground floor. At some points I just have to rise above it and try to ignore it for the sake of my sanity. That said, sounds like a pretty good deal though having dinner at your parents! Wish mine were closer as I'd be doing the same thing. 

Yeah, I'm planning on taking it super easy tomorrow after the ET and the same on Weds as have the day off work for both; although I'm going to have to fight the urge to do stuff in the house as laying round on the couch all day feels like a wasted opportunity to get things done. I'm forcing myself to lay there all day and read/watch movies. After that I'm back in on Thursday and Friday. 

I'm really keen to start working out again as I have ballooned with my "eating addiction" over the last 10 days. My FS said no more than 30 mins of moderate walking per day after ET (although they all seem to differ on this). Academic really as my energy levels are zero plus my body feels stiff/achy. Will start again at the end of the TWW...

Yep, can't wait to get tomorrow over as feeling quite nervous about it now. I had problems with the last IUI and the catheter so hoping that surgical dilation a few weeks ago has stretched the cervix out to make it easier/less painful. 

J x


----------



## nikkifrank

Hey girls.

So yesterday I broke down and tested at 5dp5dt between the hours of 11:00 am and 4:00...guess what all three bfp. Of course I was freaking the hell out. My hubby and I were so excited because they were solid bfp with a good line, no squinting necessary.

Well this morning I thought I would double check at 5:15a with first morning urine before work and the line is still there but lighter not darker This of course initiated a huge cry fest and a shitload of googling.

I'm so scared to test when I get home and have it be negative but what if I'm one of those girls that has more hcg in the afternoon?

My beta is not until this Friday at 8am.

Don't know whether to keep testing or stop until Friday.


----------



## nikkifrank

teapot said:


> Congrats C&J & Jules, well done. ET on Tues eh? exciting times :)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Jules good luck tomorrow...you will do great!!


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> So yesterday I broke down and tested at 5dp5dt between the hours of 11:00 am and 4:00...guess what all three bfp. Of course I was freaking the hell out. My hubby and I were so excited because they were solid bfp with a good line, no squinting necessary.
> 
> Well this morning I thought I would double check at 5:15a with first morning urine before work and the line is still there but lighter not darker This of course initiated a huge cry fest and a shitload of googling.
> 
> I'm so scared to test when I get home and have it be negative but what if I'm one of those girls that has more hcg in the afternoon?
> 
> My beta is not until this Friday at 8am.
> 
> Don't know whether to keep testing or stop until Friday.

OMG!!! What's that, 11 days past the trigger?? It could be the end of the trigger if so. Personally I'd keep testing (but restrict it to 1x per day and in the morning). Cautiously very excited for you!!!! Xx


----------



## nikkifrank

I tested at 730 am on Saturday with an early response test and it was stark white negative. The positive only started yesterday afternoon. 

I'm going crazy.


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> I tested at 730 am on Saturday with an early response test and it was stark white negative. The positive only started yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I'm going crazy.

Ahhh I can completely imagine! It's tough but you're going to have to wait it out... I'd still be testing every day though. Try to stay calm if you can and wait as long as possible on the re-tests. Thinking of you xx


----------



## nikkifrank

Thx jules!!! Fingers crossed for u as well!


----------



## wantbabysoon

nikkifrank - Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## nikkifrank

Just got home from work and tested again at 6 pm here in Texas and the positive is as strong as it was yesterday afternoon. I triggered on July 31 so I'm pretty sure its not the shot.

I'm going to see if I can figure out how to post a pic.

Still very scared. Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## nikkifrank

i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.
 



Attached Files:







bfps.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wantbabysoon

nikkifrank said:


> i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.

You are definitely Pregnant!! Yay


----------



## nikkifrank

I have never had a bfp in my life so I am terrified to say the P word. LOL

I see u have your transfer this week... Good luck, sending u loads of positive thoughts!


----------



## Jamitha

That's wonderful news Nikki!!!!!! Lets keep these BPF's going!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.

Congrats!


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

I realize it is very early so I am having a hard time being excited... Especially since my blood test isn't until Friday morning.

How are you?


----------



## julesjules100

ET all done. One blastocyst put in. Lining up at 7.5mm (not ideal but good for me).

Two blasts have been frozen today and there are 6 embies that may become blasts tomorrow. If they do they will go in for freezing then - they're going to call us in the morning to let us know if any have made it. 

C&J, hope your transfer went well too. 

Nikki, how are you doing today?

J x


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> ET all done. One blastocyst put in. Lining up at 7.5mm (not ideal but good for me).
> 
> Two blasts have been frozen today and there are 6 embies that may become blasts tomorrow. If they do they will go in for freezing then - they're going to call us in the morning to let us know if any have made it.
> 
> C&J, hope your transfer went well too.
> 
> Nikki, how are you doing today?
> 
> J x

Yay!!!!! How are you feeling?

I'm doing better except my husband was in the hospital until 3am this morning without diagnosis except for elevated liver enzymes. So who knows... So naturally I'm worried!


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Yay!!!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm doing better except my husband was in the hospital until 3am this morning without diagnosis except for elevated liver enzymes. So who knows... So naturally I'm worried!

Oh dear! What were his symptoms? 

I'm ok. Feel a bit drained right now plus didn't sleep well which can't have helped. A little crampy too x


----------



## teapot

Praying for your BFP Nikki, hope todays test brings the same good news for you. & hope DH is ok. x

Jules Congrats on being PUPO! & some lovely frosties too.

C&J - we are eagerly awaiting your update!

Greeneyes - hope you are well, noticed you hadn't been on for a while & hope you are ok.

afm, symptom free, no cramps, the whole IVF/ICSI thing seems like a distant memory. Don't feel like anything is happening in there at all. 
Trying not to be defeatist & thinking that if our ICSI didn't happen until 1pm on EC day, then it's no suprise my embies were only 'early' blasts at 10am on Sat, REALLY hope that's the case & that they have been able to progress inside me.


----------



## nikkifrank

When it rains it pours!


----------



## nikkifrank

Teapot I felt the exact same way. In fact I feel like Af is on the way.


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> I realize it is very early so I am having a hard time being excited... Especially since my blood test isn't until Friday morning.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Those are some awesome lines. How many did you put back? 

I'm good. Will start stimming on Sunday. Don't know how this is gonna go since I'm currently on antibiotics for double ear infection.


----------



## greeneyes0279

teapot said:


> Praying for your BFP Nikki, hope todays test brings the same good news for you. & hope DH is ok. x
> 
> Jules Congrats on being PUPO! & some lovely frosties too.
> 
> C&J - we are eagerly awaiting your update!
> 
> Greeneyes - hope you are well, noticed you hadn't been on for a while & hope you are ok.
> 
> afm, symptom free, no cramps, the whole IVF/ICSI thing seems like a distant memory. Don't feel like anything is happening in there at all.
> Trying not to be defeatist & thinking that if our ICSI didn't happen until 1pm on EC day, then it's no suprise my embies were only 'early' blasts at 10am on Sat, REALLY hope that's the case & that they have been able to progress inside me.

I'm doing well. Start stimming on the 19th. 

FX'd for ya. :dust:


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies, my transfer is now all done too. 1 blastocyst embryo put back and 11 for freezing :D they will check the remaining ones tomorrow to see if any more make it. Cant believe this is it , its all down to nature now ladies xx


----------



## nikkifrank

Greeneyes... A double ear infection. U poor baby!! 

We put two good 5 days back in.... We shall see if I really am P??!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Good luck CJ!!! Thinking about u!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Greeneyes... A double ear infection. U poor baby!!
> 
> We put two good 5 days back in.... We shall see if I really am P??!!

Yeah, it's from flying. Took a vacay a couple weeks back.

You are def pregnant. Might be twinnies. It's hard to believe until it's been confirmed by a doctor.


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> i attached a picture of my sticks... the first ept test was actually positive also, verrrrry slightly but you can't see it in the picture.
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> I realize it is very early so I am having a hard time being excited... Especially since my blood test isn't until Friday morning.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some awesome lines. How many did you put back?
> 
> I'm good. Will start stimming on Sunday. Don't know how this is gonna go since I'm currently on antibiotics for double ear infection.Click to expand...




greeneyes0279 said:


> nikkifrank said:
> 
> 
> Greeneyes... A double ear infection. U poor baby!!
> 
> We put two good 5 days back in.... We shall see if I really am P??!!
> 
> Yeah, it's from flying. Took a vacay a couple weeks back.
> 
> You are def pregnant. Might be twinnies. It's hard to believe until it's been confirmed by a doctor.Click to expand...

I am prone to ear infections and have had the dreaded double ear infection and they suck!!! I hope u feel better soon and it doesn't screw up the stims.

I really hope I am P...I'm in total shock. I keep testing because I'm scared the line is going to go away. If we could just be blessed with one I swear I would never complain. I wonder if my early positives have anything to do with twins. I don't care either way... We are just hoping for one healthy, but of course the more the merrier. LOL


----------



## nikkifrank

Its 9:00 pm, Just got home from work and poas.... Solid bfp again. Friday morning can not get here fast enough!!!!


----------



## C&J

Morning ladies, how are we all. Todays the first day my bloat has really gone down it feels so nice its disappearing. Im really trying to think positive but negative thoughts keep creeping in and I cant stop it. Aghhhhhhhh!!


----------



## julesjules100

Only one of the 6 remaining embies has made it to blast today. I am actually quite disappointed in that as really expected more to have got there given there were so many. Anyway... Grateful that we have 3 blast frosties. 

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> Only one of the 6 remaining embies has made it to blast today. I am actually quite disappointed in that as really expected more to have got there given there were so many. Anyway... Grateful that we have 3 blast frosties.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today x

That is still great news!! I have 2 on ice as well!

Hugs!!


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> Only one of the 6 remaining embies has made it to blast today. I am actually quite disappointed in that as really expected more to have got there given there were so many. Anyway... Grateful that we have 3 blast frosties.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today x

That is still great news!! I have 2 on ice as well!

Hugs!!


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all. Todays the first day my bloat has really gone down it feels so nice its disappearing. Im really trying to think positive but negative thoughts keep creeping in and I cant stop it. Aghhhhhhhh!!

It took 3 days for my bloating to go down. I also have had a couple of days where I have had little meltdowns but you just have to stay positive and focus on the goal. I also have felt nothing but cramps and a lower backache.

Chin up!!!


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> That is still great news!! I have 2 on ice as well!
> 
> Hugs!!

Thanks. Just wasn't expecting to go from nine Day 3 embies down to four Day5 blasts. Need to look up some data on that re typical reductions (c&j's fantastic results notwithstanding!). 

I'm feeling a bit crap now. Back ache and swollen. FS said at the ET that my ovaries were really enlarged still but no fluid in them. Wish he hadn't said anything as my OHSS paranoid has returned. x


----------



## nikkifrank

Try to relax!! And enjoy being PUPO!!


----------



## C&J

Afternoon ladies, How is everyone?

2dp5dt now and I feel absolutely normal :cry: stomach is pretty much back to normal size , no cramping, nothing and Im just feeling like it hasnt worked I cant snap out of it. I know its not a good frame of mind to be in but I feel like Im already accepting its failed before I even know. I hate this.


----------



## greeneyes0279

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies, How is everyone?
> 
> 2dp5dt now and I feel absolutely normal :cry: stomach is pretty much back to normal size , no cramping, nothing and Im just feeling like it hasnt worked I cant snap out of it. I know its not a good frame of mind to be in but I feel like Im already accepting its failed before I even know. I hate this.

:hugs:


----------



## teapot

Hey Nikki - not long now until your beta - exciting/nervewracking eh? :dust:

Jules - Fab that you got a little clutch of frostie-blasts, that's brilliant! :wohoo:

C&J - I don't think the worry ever goes :/ Once you pass one hurdle, there's another waiting. :dohh: 2dp/5dt - more normal to not feel anything I reckon :hugs:

Greeneyes, hope you are managing to shake off that ear infection, geez, earache is the worst :(

AFM, 5dp/5dt today. I encouraged someone else to test the other day 'cos they were at this point, I don't think I will dare until Sunday. To get a chemical bfp would be worse than witchface AF showing up. OTD is Monday, but DH wants to be with me, so Sunday it is :wacko: ...if I can get past tomorrow and Saturday that is! :tease:

xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

teapot said:


> Hey Nikki - not long now until your beta - exciting/nervewracking eh? :dust:
> 
> Jules - Fab that you got a little clutch of frostie-blasts, that's brilliant! :wohoo:
> 
> C&J - I don't think the worry ever goes :/ Once you pass one hurdle, there's another waiting. :dohh: 2dp/5dt - more normal to not feel anything I reckon :hugs:
> 
> Greeneyes, hope you are managing to shake off that ear infection, geez, earache is the worst :(
> 
> AFM, 5dp/5dt today. I encouraged someone else to test the other day 'cos they were at this point, I don't think I will dare until Sunday. To get a chemical bfp would be worse than witchface AF showing up. OTD is Monday, but DH wants to be with me, so Sunday it is :wacko: ...if I can get past tomorrow and Saturday that is! :tease:
> 
> xx

FX'd for ya! :dust: 

I'm hanging. I was so dizzy yesterday. Better today though.


----------



## teapot

...actually, I do have something that I don't usually ....

WIND!! :blush::haha:

OMG, 3 days now, smelly smelly, WIND!!!! Blaming the Progesterone for that too!

:plane:


----------



## wantbabysoon

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies, How is everyone?
> 
> 2dp5dt now and I feel absolutely normal :cry: stomach is pretty much back to normal size , no cramping, nothing and Im just feeling like it hasnt worked I cant snap out of it. I know its not a good frame of mind to be in but I feel like Im already accepting its failed before I even know. I hate this.

Sending positive thoughts your way, girl! I have heard that many people don't have any symptoms at all... It's still early I think... Just rest and take it easy! You will get your BFP in a few days :)


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies, How is everyone?
> 
> 2dp5dt now and I feel absolutely normal :cry: stomach is pretty much back to normal size , no cramping, nothing and Im just feeling like it hasnt worked I cant snap out of it. I know its not a good frame of mind to be in but I feel like Im already accepting its failed before I even know. I hate this.

Stay positive....easier said than done I know. I am an EPIC worrier!


----------



## nikkifrank

teapot said:


> Hey Nikki - not long now until your beta - exciting/nervewracking eh? :dust:
> 
> Jules - Fab that you got a little clutch of frostie-blasts, that's brilliant! :wohoo:
> 
> C&J - I don't think the worry ever goes :/ Once you pass one hurdle, there's another waiting. :dohh: 2dp/5dt - more normal to not feel anything I reckon :hugs:
> 
> Greeneyes, hope you are managing to shake off that ear infection, geez, earache is the worst :(
> 
> AFM, 5dp/5dt today. I encouraged someone else to test the other day 'cos they were at this point, I don't think I will dare until Sunday. To get a chemical bfp would be worse than witchface AF showing up. OTD is Monday, but DH wants to be with me, so Sunday it is :wacko: ...if I can get past tomorrow and Saturday that is! :tease:
> 
> xx

Good luck... I cracked and tested at 3dpt, bfn of course but at least I knew the trigger was gone.


----------



## nikkifrank

teapot said:


> ...actually, I do have something that I don't usually ....
> 
> WIND!! :blush::haha:
> 
> OMG, 3 days now, smelly smelly, WIND!!!! Blaming the Progesterone for that too!
> 
> :plane:

Ditto since I started the gross progesterone.


----------



## nikkifrank

I'm still testing BFP... As strong as the control line for 2 days now. I am 9dp5dt. My appt is first thing tomorrow morning....so nervy!!! Anyone know how much hcg is considered good??


----------



## teapot

nikkifrank said:


> I'm still testing BFP... As strong as the control line for 2 days now. I am 9dp5dt. My appt is first thing tomorrow morning....so nervy!!! Anyone know how much hcg is considered good??

LOADS & LOADS of luck for your beta in the morning, how exciting! Can't wait for you to post your official BFP tomorrow! :hugs:

Hope you are able to sleep! x


----------



## wantbabysoon

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## nikkifrank

Thanks girls!!! I will let you know as soon as I know something.

XO


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Afternoon ladies, How is everyone?
> 
> 2dp5dt now and I feel absolutely normal :cry: stomach is pretty much back to normal size , no cramping, nothing and Im just feeling like it hasnt worked I cant snap out of it. I know its not a good frame of mind to be in but I feel like Im already accepting its failed before I even know. I hate this.

C&J, try not to stress. On some IUI's I had massive bloating for only a few days after and then on others right until AF came - neither the presence nor absence of these symptoms resulted in a BFP. Also, I have yet to hear of anyone who has a natural conception who notes bloating right before a BFP - this is just a symptom of the drugs and over-stimulation. Probably just a good thing that your body is shifting it all sooner rather than later and nothing more than that. 

Chin up x


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> I'm still testing BFP... As strong as the control line for 2 days now. I am 9dp5dt. My appt is first thing tomorrow morning....so nervy!!! Anyone know how much hcg is considered good??

Nikki, best of luck today!!!! Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## julesjules100

teapot said:


> ...actually, I do have something that I don't usually ....
> 
> WIND!! :blush::haha:
> 
> OMG, 3 days now, smelly smelly, WIND!!!! Blaming the Progesterone for that too!
> 
> :plane:

Deffo me too! One vile one crept out in front of my DH last night and as he was choking he says "Jesus! I think that embryo has had a dump in you". I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## teapot

julesjules100 said:


> teapot said:
> 
> 
> ...actually, I do have something that I don't usually ....
> 
> WIND!! :blush::haha:
> 
> OMG, 3 days now, smelly smelly, WIND!!!! Blaming the Progesterone for that too!
> 
> :plane:
> 
> Deffo me too! One vile one crept out in front of my DH last night and as he was choking he says "Jesus! I think that embryo has had a dump in you". I couldn't stop laughing.Click to expand...

ha ha, my DH was nearly sick last night too - I blamed the embies! :haha:


----------



## nikkifrank

Ok girls, drum roll....... It's official BFP!!!!! Beta = 334

I'm in shock and stuck at work!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> Ok girls, drum roll....... It's official BFP!!!!! Beta = 334
> 
> I'm in shock and stuck at work!!!!!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Ok girls, drum roll....... It's official BFP!!!!! Beta = 334
> 
> I'm in shock and stuck at work!!!!!

Congrats! Fantastic news! X


----------



## wantbabysoon

nikkifrank said:


> Ok girls, drum roll....... It's official BFP!!!!! Beta = 334
> 
> I'm in shock and stuck at work!!!!!

YAY!!


----------



## teapot

nikkifrank said:


> Ok girls, drum roll....... It's official BFP!!!!! Beta = 334
> 
> I'm in shock and stuck at work!!!!!

YYYYYEEEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAAAWWWWWWW!! Congratulations!!!

:yipee::wohoo: :juggle: :flasher: :loopy:


----------



## nikkifrank

I'm nervy for my beta on monday.... Please let the numbers go up!

How is everyone?


----------



## julesjules100

Ok I'm 5dp5dt and just crumbled and did a test. BFN of course and now convinced it hasn't worked... AF due on Thursday so will wait now and test again on Wednesday. Sigh.


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> Ok I'm 5dp5dt and just crumbled and did a test. BFN of course and now convinced it hasn't worked... AF due on Thursday so will wait now and test again on Wednesday. Sigh.

Tooooooo early most peeps don't get the bfp until after day 8!!

Hugs!!!


----------



## nikkifrank

Second beta... 1,144.

Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Second beta... 1,144.
> 
> Sonogram scheduled for Sept 7.

So pleased it was all fine! J x


----------



## C&J

Definately to early Jules dont lose hope, Im convinced Im not. Had a small bit of bleeding and period cramps last night which has now turned brown not sure what thats about. x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Definately to early Jules dont lose hope, Im convinced Im not. Had a small bit of bleeding and period cramps last night which has now turned brown not sure what thats about. x

Implantation bleeding? x


----------



## julesjules100

Ok, what do you think....? (photo's not very clear) x
 



Attached Files:







photo 7.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> Ok, what do you think....? (photo's not very clear) x

BFP....OMG!!!!!!! Yes!


----------



## C&J

Whoop Jules looks like a bfp to me :D 

Afm still getting dark brown discharge and period pains. I think its my period kicking in very slowly something to do with the cyclogest.


----------



## julesjules100

OMG!!! Do you think so?!?! I thought I was imagining it this morning! If it is, it's the first one I've had! Will test again tomorrow and report back. I've looked at it about 20 times today!

C&J, if it's any comfort, on day 5 I hardly had any symtoms and yesterday (day 6) I had major cramping all day and my stomach puffed out. I was convinced that AF was coming. I haven't heard many people note that cycolgest made their AF come early, I only know that its more common for it to make it come late (indeed I have to stop it completely before my AF starts). How has it affected your cycle in the past?

Assuming you're not naughty like me, when are you thinking about testing.....?

xx


----------



## C&J

This is the first time Ive ever used cyclogest so I havent even got any past experience to go on, all I know is my periods are regular as clock work normally 14 days bang on after ovulation and I never have spotting. 

Im waiting till test date (thursday) till I do a test although i just feel like i wont even need to test because af will start. Ive had 2 miscarriages in the past where i started off spotting like this so Im scared to do a test and see a positive yet be spotting just like before. x I really do think thats your bfp x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> This is the first time Ive ever used cyclogest so I havent even got any past experience to go on, all I know is my periods are regular as clock work normally 14 days bang on after ovulation and I never have spotting.
> 
> Im waiting till test date (thursday) till I do a test although i just feel like i wont even need to test because af will start. Ive had 2 miscarriages in the past where i started off spotting like this so Im scared to do a test and see a positive yet be spotting just like before. x I really do think thats your bfp x

Can you call your clinic to see what they say? One thing my clinic said right after the ET is that I should still test on the OTD even if my period had appeared to start this week. I know that your past experiences are abound to make you feel really nervous/uncertain. Try to stay calm. If it's going to brown now it may be stopping.... Plus you do have the benefit of the progesterone this time. 

Try to stay calm and fingers crossed xx


----------



## nikkifrank

Jules that is FOR SURE a BFP it is exactly what mine looked like at 5dp5dt.

Weeeeee!


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> Jules that is FOR SURE a BFP it is exactly what mine looked like at 5dp5dt.
> 
> Weeeeee!

!!!! Can't believe it til I get it tomorrow too!


----------



## wantbabysoon

Yay Jules! that looks promising.


----------



## C&J

Pretty sure its over for me now, discharge has now become bright red with small clots in and my af cramps have gotten worse. I knew in my heart it hadnt worked.


----------



## greeneyes0279

C&J said:


> Pretty sure its over for me now, discharge has now become bright red with small clots in and my af cramps have gotten worse. I knew in my heart it hadnt worked.

:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats Jules. That's a :bfp:


----------



## greeneyes0279

I'm way behind you ladies. I'm on day 3 of stimms.


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Pretty sure its over for me now, discharge has now become bright red with small clots in and my af cramps have gotten worse. I knew in my heart it hadnt worked.

Oh C&J, so sorry to read this... x


----------



## teapot

C&J, :hugs:

so sorry :( Hope you are ok. x


----------



## teapot

Jules!!!

Congratulations chick! Hope the lines keep getting stronger & your OTD comes quickly enough for you! 

:yipee: :wohoo: :dust: :wohoo: :yipee:

Fab news - keeps the rest of us going! :happydance:


----------



## C&J

Period arrived in full force today so thats it for me, gonna have a little holiday with my o/h and then phone the clinic to see about a frozen embryo transfer. x Good luck to everyone else . x


----------



## julesjules100

C&J said:


> Period arrived in full force today so thats it for me, gonna have a little holiday with my o/h and then phone the clinic to see about a frozen embryo transfer. x Good luck to everyone else . x

Sorry C&J.... sounds good to have a little break together x


----------



## nikkifrank

C&J...I'm so sad for you! You are in my thoughts!!

Hugs!


----------



## nikkifrank

greeneyes0279 said:


> I'm way behind you ladies. I'm on day 3 of stimms.

I know....I wish you would catch up! LOL


----------



## nikkifrank

I don't know how I am going to be able to wait until my ultrasound on September 7... It seems so far away.

In the meantime I have had cramping, sore boobies, and already fatigue. I fell asleep at 8 pm night before last and 9 pm last night which is unusual. My RE says the cramping is normal however it totally messes with my head.


----------



## greeneyes0279

nikkifrank said:


> I don't know how I am going to be able to wait until my ultrasound on September 7... It seems so far away.
> 
> In the meantime I have had cramping, sore boobies, and already fatigue. I fell asleep at 8 pm night before last and 9 pm last night which is unusual. My RE says the cramping is normal however it totally messes with my head.

Don't worry, cramping is normal. I was very crampy with my daughter.


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> I don't know how I am going to be able to wait until my ultrasound on September 7... It seems so far away.
> 
> In the meantime I have had cramping, sore boobies, and already fatigue. I fell asleep at 8 pm night before last and 9 pm last night which is unusual. My RE says the cramping is normal however it totally messes with my head.

I still have massive cramping still today that feels like AF pains (I think this is the cyclogest though as I often seem to get this and may be worse this time given I'm taking it 3x per day). The other weird thing is this sort of brief, almost electrical-type shooting pains/tingling (sort of painful but over super quick) underneath and in the muscles of my stomach/vagina. Never had them before. Boobs were too sore to touch and were even sore in my bra about a week ago but that has gone and they were fine when I prodded them this morning. 

Fatigue can be the cyclogest too. Normally knocks me out, except this time as I'm sleeping SOOO badly at the moment. Hope I crash out tonight. Least it sounds like you're getting rest!

J x


----------



## nikkifrank

I haven't had the shooting pains....just mainly Af type cramping which I have been assured is normal. Every time I hit the bathroom I expect to see Af... It's so weird!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies, 10dp5dt, AF due yesterday but still staying away. Pic of today's test. Didn't think it has gone that much darker but comparing it to the other one I posted a couple of days ago I think that maybe it has...? A cautious :happydance:! Sadly no beta at Guy's so think this is as good as it gets. Assuming a sticky little bean, first scan on Sept 12...

x
 



Attached Files:







pic 2.png
File size: 311.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## greeneyes0279

julesjules100 said:


> Hi ladies, 10dp5dt, AF due yesterday but still staying away. Pic of today's test. Didn't think it has gone that much darker but comparing it to the other one I posted a couple of days ago I think that maybe it has...? A cautious :happydance:! Sadly no beta at Guy's so think this is as good as it gets. Assuming a sticky little bean, first scan on Sept 12...
> 
> x

Awesome line for 15dpo. :happydance:


----------



## julesjules100

greeneyes0279 said:


> Awesome line for 15dpo. :happydance:

How is your ear infection coming along? All better? x


----------



## greeneyes0279

julesjules100 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome line for 15dpo. :happydance:
> 
> How is your ear infection coming along? All better? xClick to expand...

It's better. Not all the way, but getting there.


----------



## nikkifrank

julesjules100 said:


> Hi ladies, 10dp5dt, AF due yesterday but still staying away. Pic of today's test. Didn't think it has gone that much darker but comparing it to the other one I posted a couple of days ago I think that maybe it has...? A cautious :happydance:! Sadly no beta at Guy's so think this is as good as it gets. Assuming a sticky little bean, first scan on Sept 12...
> 
> x

Yea!!!! It's going to be a long wait... I wish my scan was tomorrow! So happy for u!!


----------



## nikkifrank

How is everyone doing??? I am about the same... The cramping sux, such a mind game. Also my face is breaking out! I think I maybe had one blemish per month during af and the teen years so this is something else that is out of the ordinary.

Hope all is well! Hugs!


----------



## julesjules100

greeneyes0279 said:


> It's better. Not all the way, but getting there.

Ack, sorry to hear it's going slowly. Hopefully though it won't interfere with any stimms.

x


----------



## julesjules100

nikkifrank said:


> How is everyone doing??? I am about the same... The cramping sux, such a mind game. Also my face is breaking out! I think I maybe had one blemish per month during af and the teen years so this is something else that is out of the ordinary.
> 
> Hope all is well! Hugs!

Hey there

All ok with me. Constant cramping/backache, both of which feel like AF so keep freaking me out too. My stomach is definitely popping out by the end of the day, which isn't great given it's supposed to be the size of a poppy seed! Where's all this swelling coming from!?!?

No sickness (yet), no acne (but then lucky as never got that in my teens so hopefully not now either!). Only other things are that I'm eating like a horse (although my cravings for sweet things/stodge have gone - was probably IVF stress). Final symptom is lack of sleep. I never wake in the night but as I'm drinking a lot I'm waking around 4 to pee and then can't get back to sleep. So tired now again today as this has been going on for nearly 2 weeks!

Hope everyone is ok.

J x


----------

